# Staying Positive Together



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

Before the website went AWOL we had a great thread going with a group of us who went through IUI last month, Karen , Pri , Lexie and  others whose names have now been deleted forever.  Are you out there still?  

I had my second IUI on July 24th and am now in the same 2ww psycho *****, paranoid, tearful frenzy as last month!  If my old old friends are out there it would be good to hear from you.  If anyone else is in this situation and would like a little mutual support -jump in.
Fiona


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Fiona

well done for starting this thred again hun - Good to have u back
Cant belive youa re on your 2ww wait already - hope its not that bad babes
What date will you be testing ?

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

So glad you started the thread again - missed chating to you all...

I was about to start the d/r for IVF today which is day 21 of cycle but only ovulated yesterday so will now be starting on Sunday....

Fiona - I can't believe it is that time for you again (2ww) - I wish you all the luck in the world and glad we have found each other again. Hope the others find us again soon..

Lexi


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Lexi - Are you going to be sniffing or having the injection?

Pri..xx


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

HI girls its good to have you back.  I was outraged when I discovered there was no FF on the day of my IUI!

That is the good thing about IUI as soon as AF arrives you can start trying again.  Well for three months anyway.  Wednesday 9th is my test day, a week today.  Initially I was feeling really positive as they said I had a great endo lining and 4 big follicles.  Infact they were worried that four follicles were too many as it means an increased risk of multiple births.  At one point they were talking about cancelling this months treatment.  Its a bit surreal taking the idea of multiple births seriously, I felt like saying 'I should be so lucky'!  I know there are risks and they are just doing their job, but its certainly not my greatest fear!  Anyway I thought at least one of the four might be a success, so I was feeling optimistic.  But now...... I'm getting all the usual pre period type feelings and am not so optimistic.  I know it is too early to tell, you've got to stay positive and sometimes pregnant people get abdominal pains yadda, yadda yadda.......  But its hard to suppress the rising panic.  And two people have asked me if I am pregnant because I am not drinking!  Anyway I will remind myself of our subject titleand get on with it.

Anyway enough about me, it sounds as if you too are back on the merri-go-round Lexi.  I don't know so much about IVF, how long does down regging take .  If you start downregging on Sunday when will the Egg collection be?  Where are you up to Pri?

Fiona


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Fiona

What day do you test hun?  Honey one of the four should def hope - well I'll be praying it does anyway - what size were they all ?

Im still waiting for AF which should be around next Tuesday so Day 21 wont be until 29th August for me.. still a long way to go, but Im away for work for two weeks before that in Singapore and Hong Kong so hopefully the time should go by quickly.. Am very busy before I go too...

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

HI Girls,

I am actually going to be sniffing.... Starting on Sunday !! 

Fiona - Great news about the 4 follicles - at least you know you have the best possible chance this month.

Good luck to both of you and keep me updated...

I have been trying to find the other girls but have had no luck - hope they find us soon...

[br]: 3/08/06, 11:23Hi Girls,

How are you all doing.. ?

Looks like the other girls haven't found us yet which is a shame as I would have liked to know how they are all doing..

I starting my d/r spray on Sunday... It drips down the back of your throat and tastes a bit yucky but I am getting used to it now... I guess it is not as bad as the injections. No side effects as yet although I feel alot more scatty...

Please update me with your progess...

Lexi


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi lexi

That is great that you have started..  Is the taste really bad ?
Let's hope you dont get any or many side effects

Im still waiting for AF - should have been here today... then I can get started on Day 21 of this cycle....

Fiona - how u coping ?  Any news ?

Pri..xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Guys I would like this thread to continue as part of the IUI Girls XX please, I know there will be a few more people (on some days) but its so nice for me and others to have all the IUI support in one place, especially as you guys have such a positive vibe going, making it so much easier for new members as at the moment they don't knwo where to post, hope you understand;

Please find your new home;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60696.120.html

Candy x[br]: 9/08/06, 08:22I have been asked if I can make an exception for varying reasons, so have re-opened, but please don't feel those going through IUI can't post on the other thread to, time permitting x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

I asked if we coulc carry on this thread as I didn't feel I could post in the IUI post as I a going though IVF and we all went though IUI together last month and ely sad if we couldn't stay in touch....  and also hopefully the other girls may find us...


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

HI Girls
I am glad we have been given a reprieve!  I pm'd you both yesterday but i don't know if it reached you.  I have some big news ............a BFP.  I cannot trust myself to believe it at the moment.  I found out on Wednesday when I did a test.  I was so sure it was going to be negative, so sure.  I  had all the usual pre period ache, pains and twinges in all the usual places at all the same times. Nothing was different. Blood test tomorrow, until then I don't know what to do.  
much love Fiona x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Many congratulations to Fiona on your  
Thats fantastic news and I wish you well


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Fiona - Did you get my PM honey - Once again a huge    
I've still got that huge grin on my face from when I read your post earlier
How was the blood test?

Lexi - U ok hun ?

Btw AF arrived yesterday - so called the clinic and tx starts on 31st August  
Im travelling to Singapore and Hong Kong for work on Sunday so will be in touch again as soon as I can from there

Pri...xx

PS  Did anyone hear about the woman who died during IVF tx - EC ??  Sorry to scare anyone but it definitely threw me back  :'


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Fiona- Oh my god - Well Done, I am so so so happy for you... Congratulations.
Hope you stay in touch and keep us updated on your progress. Did you do anything different this month ?

Pri - So sorry about your BFN... Hope you ill stary in touch though your next treatment.  Were did you hear about the story ?


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh dear, things didn't go quite as well at my bloodtest as I had hoped. my progesterone level was fine fine but my hcg level was rather low.  They want me to go back on Tuesday for another test.  The nurse told me not to panic and the important thing is if it rising over consecutive tests. Ofcourse I am panicing like mad. In fact I can't stop crying ,much to DHs annoyance.  I have areally bad feeling about this. I am going to post elsewhere and see if anyone else knows what hcg levels should be. 
Fiona x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh Fiona Im so sorry - Well hopefully it will change by Tuesday        I know its difficult honey, but please dont stress too much - lets wait and see what they say !!  YOu got a  BFP on the hpt and thats the important thing

Lexi - I read it in the newspaper on Thursday !

Chat soon

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Fiona,  please, please don't worry yet... 

The most important thing is that it does doubles... I have read lots of girls who had a low test that went on to double. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and thinking of you... Please let us know as soon as you hear anything....

Lexi X


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello Girls

BIG SORRY I've not joined the new thread since the site went AWOL.  But I'll try to explain...

Firstly, Fiona it's great news you had your BFP.. stay    hun, my thoughts are with you.

Well, an update  

I went for my mid cycle scan, all looking good, 1 follie 18 the other 19.  As usual I used OPK and went in to be basted the day following LH surge.  Well, to cut it short they saw what they thought was a fibroid (but could have been a shadow) and from the blood test results they could tell I'd ovulated almost straight after my LH surge so they advised against IUI.  I was gutted and felt like everything was going wrong   .  DH was fab and we booked a holiday the following day and flew to Corfu 3 days later!!  WE came back on Saturday... totally relaxed!

Anyhow, we came back just in time as my AF started on Saturday so I had my day 1/2 bloods done yesterday (sunday).  I had a call yesterday afternoon to say that my hormone levels were right for IVF and if we were considering IVF then this month would be the best to try it.  I hadn't heard this before but they said that from day 1/2 blood test they can determine whether it's a 'good' cycle to start IVF on.  I'm at ARGC and as their results are so good I felt I had to take their word for it.  Soooo, it's IVF for me this month girls.  I start sniffing on 4 September (which is day 24 of my cycle but I have 31 day cycles).  I'm not sure if I'm nervous or excited!!  

Lexi, how was the sniffing? Didn't you start last night?  I worked it out that you are about 3 weeks ahead of me on IVF... sending you loads of  

Has anyone heard from Pupinni since the site went down?  I've had a look on some of the other threads but not seen any postings?

Amyhow.. that's my update (and excuse for not posting)... stay in touch..

K x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi K,

So happy you have found us - I knew that you would, that is why I requested this thread to remain open... I am sorry to hear about you Fibroids but at least they have found it and you have fovedon t IVF without wasting any more time ot money. This test they did for you - may I ask what it is as I have never had it !!!  I am still sniffing and waiting for AF to arrive before I start my injections but I will keep you updated and let me know if you have any questions... I ovulated late last month and started sniffing a little later.

Fiona - thinking of you today and good luck....  

I have also tried to look for pupinni with no look.... Pupinni - are you out there ?

Lexi X


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

HI girls
Hurrah, hurrah, hurrah my HCG levels have risen.  I am so relieved, I can't tell you. The weekend was horrible I was in full free fall panic mode so I went to the clinic on Monday morning and they did  test early.The nurse rang me yesterday afternoon and for the first time I feel that this really might happen for me.  I know it is still really early days of the pregnancy but this seems like a huge hurdle we have crossed and I  feel quite elated.  I know I have been sooo lucky.  

K I am so glad you are back with us.  What a couple of weeks you have had.  It must be quite exciting to be fast tracked to IVF, I am sure you are nervous though.  I know statistics arn't everything but with the excellent results at ARGC they must be such a good chance of sucess.  Who cares how you get pregnant as long as it happens.

Fiona x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Fiona, that's brilliant news... I'm SOOO very pleased for you  .  I hope  everything goes well for you.  Keep us informed with your progress.

Lexi, not sure it was a special blood test, just the normal one they do at day 1/2.  I know I'm rubbish at remembering all the details but they were checking a hormone level and they like it to be under 10 to start with IVF and mine was 4.  I think at ARGC they are very particular when they start IVF and I was told that not every month is right.  When I go back next week to pick up my drugs I'll ask for more details.  I wouldn't worry though, I don't think it was a 'special' test, I think it might just be an ARGC parameter?!  Where are you having IVF?

Pupinni, where are you hun... hoping you're on holiday and haven't given up on FF!

K x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Fiona - That is great news  - So pleased    

My AF has started today and have phoned the clinic to let them know and they have said they would call me back after they have looked at the consultants diary. Looks like they want me to start treatment when the consultant has a slot for egg collection - can you believe it. Last time they wanted me to continue d/r for a further 2 weeks after my af started before I started my other drugs as she was busy but I refused. Well they haven't called me back yet so will have to chase them tomorrow.  I am having IVF in Birmingham..


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lexi hun, try not to get down.  Give them a call in the morning to chase them  

If your AF arrived today you should be starting d/r about the same time as me.  I start on 4 September which is day 24 of my cycle but I have a 31 day cycle.  Let me know what they say when you catch up with them.

K xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi K,


I have actually been d/r for over a week so I am ready to start my next set of drugs.. so I think I will be a month ahead...  I can at least let you know how I am getting on.. 

I have just phoned the clinic again and they have told me to be patient and someone will call me this afternoon as the clinic is full at the moment !!!!  I jsut want to know what I am doing


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lexi, they sound a nightmare... stay   .  Hopefully it'll be worth it all in the end!

Kxx


----------



## ang1 (Jun 26, 2006)

Fiona

Im in same boat as you.... did 2 tests both + got blood test at hospital on saturdayy so scared everything will be falsereadings etc etc......( i been on pregnyl inj not progesterone pessaries)

this is our 2nd iui and i have felt crap all the way throught the 2ww - discomfort in tummy and feeling sickly boobs really sore --------- but i do have pre period pains like you mentioned but this is constant..... am i reading too much into all this?

saturday seems like years away!

what should the Hcg reading be for a + pregnancy - if you do ind out let me know - god i am so scared saturday will bring bad news......dont think i could cope with that!
ang
keep in touch and let me know how you get on!!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Ang1 and welcome   

Try and stay positive, only another 36 hours to go.  Sending you loads of    and  .

Lexi, did you get any news from the clinic??

K x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have finally spoken to me clinic and they have told me they can't do egg collection till the 20th Sept. I am so upset, I can't stop crying... It means I have to d/r for a further 3 weeks before I start my next injections....  I can't believe that they can do this - I am already starting to feel the side effects of the drugs and now I have to prolong it. I will also need a further perscription which is going to cost me £190....  I tried everything to persuade them to squeeze me it and told her it doesn't suit me but all she could suggest was to postpone it !!!  Not what I wanted to hear...


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lexi hun   

Don't know what to say apart from b%*&[email protected]#!!! Do you know anyone else at Birmingham that is suffering the same rubbish??  Sorry, I don't have experience of any other clinics but at ARGC they work with your cycle.. that's what I've been told and it seems to be the case with me so far.

I know it's a pain but stay    just think about the end result!

On a positive note.. it mean I'll be about 10 days behind you so we can be cycle buddies    Hope that gave you a smile  

Try to chill and have a lovely weekend 

K xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi K,

Thank you for your reply... I don't know anyone else in Birmingham but it's the way they do things here.  They said that they are really busy because of the sucess rate there she said and I should be worried if they weren't busy !  I am just upset as I have now got to sniff for a further 3 weeks and suffer the side effects for longer.  

I am pleased we will be cycling buddies though.....


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi girls - hi Ang welcome to our little group.
Lexi I am so sorry about the delay.  I can totally understand why you are so upset about it - when all youemotians are building up to something which is snatched away its devestating, and so unfair.  Its difficult to know how to handle the clinic, we are really at their mercy which is a bit rich when we are forking out thousands of pounds! On the one hand you don't want to be a doormat and on the other you don't want to make yourself unpopular with the clinic, or cause yourself even more stress by getting into a big barney with them. 

Ang I do hope you got good hcg reading on your bloodtest, have you had the result?  

F x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Just thought I'd let you know that my clinic have had a cancellation so my egg collection has now been brought forward to the 12th Sept which means I will start my next set of injections on the 30th August.... Really glad they were able to do this for me.....

How are you all doing girls ?


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Ah Lexi that's FANTASTIC news... I'm so pleased for you   
Good luck with the injections... I'll be thinking of you and sending loads of   .  Make sure you stay in touch and let us know how you get on.  Are you over on the cycle buddies board, I'm in the September/October and they are a great bunch of girls.

F, hows it going hun?  Hope you're still feeling well and levels rising.

Ang... sending you loads of   

take care all

Kxx


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

Lexi, that is brilliant news.  Just when everything seems to be conspiring against you things look up!  I guess the next month is going to be a biggie for you, I hope we can rally you through it. K when will your egg collection be?  Having been fortunate enough to avoid IVF I don't quite know how it works.  I am fine but keep panicing that things won't work out.  I know this is stupid as there is no reason why it wouldn't.  All my symptoms seem to have dissappeared, which makes me worry the embyro or fetus or whatever the proper term is has stopped growing.  I am sure I am being silly and hopefully my scan next week will reassure me.  I know how lucky I am to have got this far.  Much love to all F x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hiya Everyone

I thought I'd just BUMP us up!

Hope everyone is well.  Fiona, hope the pregnancy is going well, thinking of you hun!

Lexi, good luck with the injections next week.. that's the bit I'm dreading!

Enjoy the long weekend everyone.

K x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hiya all,

Thats for your message K. I am starting my injections on Wednesday evening.. My DH went for a refresh lesson ths week. I am having them in my bum   as I can just put my head in the pillow and not watch....

I have a dilema with work though. They are having an exhibition just 4 days after ET and and worried it will reduce my chances of implatation...  I have booked time off the week before for EC & ET and haven't told them what I am doing and I am worried it will be too soon..... I usually sit at a desk all day but I will be on my feet all day for 3 days    Really don't knoww what to do. The nurses say to carry on as normal after ET but Zeta West recommends lots of rest.... This is worrying me now..... Not sure what to do..


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hiya Lexi

Is there any way you can get out of the exhibition?  I haven't told work either, they know I've had a few tests/scans but I told told my boss's PA that it was due to heavy painful periods... not sure if she's mentioned anything to my boss but he hasn't said a word    I plan to ask my GP for a sick note from ec for 2 weeks.  I'm going to give him a call this week but I'm hoping that he'll be ok about it as his wife had IVF twice so he's really understanding.  Not sure how work will be with me being off but I'm working my butt off at the moment to get ahead of myself.  At ARGC you're recommended to put your feet up for the 2ww.  Not sure if I'm helping really but I do understand what you're going through.  I think the most important is to try and relax   .  PM me if you want to chat about work as I know it can be difficult on a public thread.

My scan on Tuesday is a mid cycle scan (again...so much monitoring  ), but MrT wants to check a possible fibroid and also make a decision as to whether I'll have a hysteroscopy before ec and et.  I'm guessing he's going to say I'll need it as he recommends it frequently.

Do you reckon it's easier to get DH to do injections?  I've got a few weeks to make up my mind on which I think will be the least painful    I'm not scared of needles but I've never had to inject before!!

Anyhow, lovely afternoon here... we're having a BBQ.

Catch up later everyone.

K x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi K, Hope you had a nice BBQ.

With regards to injections - I really don't believe I could do it to myself and it is alot easier for me when my DH does them...  

I have donee IVF before and injected with IUI so we have been doing it for a while. WE had a choice of the stomach, thigh or bottom. I chose the bottom as I believe it is less painful, you don't have to look and I just stick my head in the pillow and seems to make it alot easier...  Also with my DH doing the injections then we feel that we are doing it together....
With regards to the exhibition - I don't feel I can get out of it but I will at least have 5 days of complete rest and will take it easy at the show so will hopefully be OK.

What is a hysteroscopy - is this to remove the fibroid ?


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

Just to let you know that I am back, havent had a proper chance to catch up yet...

Hope ur all OK and will catch up soon

Went for my prostap injection today (Day 21) - which basically works the same as sniffing 
Have my down reg scan on 13th Sept and if all goes well - will start my menopur injections...

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Pri,

Welcome back - we have missed you on the thread....

I am starting my 1st injection tonight   for 11 - 12 days and I have EC booked in for the 12th Sept. depending on how things go...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Good luck Lexi 

My EC should be 25th if all goes well - Hopefully you will have some good news for us then
Have you been sniffing ?  Did you get any symptoms

I dont think any of my symptoms have kicked in yet - apparently its supposed to be like going thro an early menopause !    Was a little tearful yesterday, think my SIL might be pg, havent been told but you know when u just get that feeling - We dont really get on and she hasn't been very supportive of my tx - so she doesnt know that Im going through IVF now..    I told you about her before 
She miscarried last year - but then made comments like, at least I know I can get pg, must be quite hard for you not knowing     

Anyway sorry for going on - Chat soon

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Pri,

Nice to hear from you.

I am starting to suffer from headaches from sniffing... I did have acupunture yesterday which has helped me a great deal..


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello Girls

Sorry I've been a bit quiet.. busy with work  

Pri, just ignore your SIL... insensitive %%***$$.. your day will come, stay   

Lexi, hope the sniffing headache is better.  I start my sniffing tomorrow and am SO not looking forward to all the side effects.  Lots of people have said that they get really bloated stomachs in 2ww whether pg or not... another way of mother nature being cruel eh   

Also realised I haven't posted to say what a hysteroscopy is... it's a procedure in which a small telescope like instrument is inserted into the uterine cavity through the vagina.  Fluid is this used to distend the uterine cavity and abnormalities such as polyps, intrauterine fibroids and scar tissue can be visualised.  Specific measurements of the uterine cavity are also made.

Anyhow, Lexi, Pri sending loads of    and   

love

K xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hiya girls,

My headaches are a little better thank you. Accupunture has made me feel better...

K - are you having accupunture ?

Starting to feel twinges in my ovaries today. Having my 1st scan on Wednsday to see how I am doing, then another on Sunday and EC - possible next Tuesday...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Lexi - Cant believe you are getting so close to EC - How are you doing honey ?  Glad the headaches are better

K - Have you started sniffing ?  Is it for two weeks - 3 times a day - That is what I was told to do but then chose to have the injection instead

Well Im doing Ok, had some hot flushes and a couple of headaches - not too bad !!  Getting the sharp pains now and again near my ovaries - not sure if thats the meds....  Just waiting for AF to arrive and for my DR scan on 13th  - Cant believe Im getting so close to having the tx now... Scary but exciting
It was confirmed this afternoon by my mum that SIL is pg... I'm learning to deal with it - It just makes it harder coz we dont get on and I cant stop thinking about when she has it and the whole family will be there except me    oh well... 

Pri..xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Lexi, hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow.  Yes I'm having acupuncture.  I've been trying to go weekly and have had about 10 sessions in total.  I really seem to be less stressed than I was before.  Apparently my acupuncturist always finishes my session with 5-10 of general well being points.. it seems to have worked as I really do feel much better!!

Pri, yep I started sniffing.  I wasn't given the option of the injection.  Where are you having your treatment?  I'm sniffing 3 times a day and started 7 days before my AF is due.  Once my AF arrives I'll have a scan on day 5 and then I guess it's stimming.  I think you must be about 5 days in front of me.  And about your SIL... stay   , just think you too could be having a baby next summer.  Don't give up hun, stay positive.

Fiona.. still sending you lots of   ... let us know how your scan goes.

Sending you all lots of   and 

Kxx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Girlies,

I have had my scan today and there are 12 follicles plus 3 small ones - I was hoping for a few more but she said 12 is a good number. My last IVF I also had 12 but they got 6 eggs out of these. They have increased my dose of Menepor in the hope that I produce more eggs and will also leave me an extra day this time for EC to make sure they are the right size... Fingers crossed..

I am sniffing twice a day by the way...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Lexi - 12 eggs is good, and you never know if you are continuing on the menopur the three little ones could grow to the right size too... Will you be having another scan ?

K - hey hun, Im having tx at Queen Mary's Hospital in Roehampton...  How are you feeling ?  
About my SIL - I am trying to stay positive hun.. not going to let it put me down and Im pleased for her..
Just have to be patient and wait for my turn

Im feeling a little down today, think AF is due anytime now - which is a good thing as I need to have it before my scan next week

Off out with a friend from school tonight who I havent seen since her wedding over two years ago..
Both our DH's will meet properly for the first time 
Hope you both have a nice evening

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Pri - I have another scan on Sunday morning so hopefully they will grow too...  Also just think of AF as a good thing as you can get started sooner....


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Good luck for Sunday Lexi


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hiya Lexi... 12 is good so don't worry.  Good luck for sunday    .  I'll be thinking of you.

Pri... I bet this is the first time in ages you've wanted the   to turn up    .  As soon as she does it means you're on your way  

My sniffing is going OK but I'm paranoid I'm not doing it right   .  I'm just waiting for AF to turn up early next week so I can go for a scan.

Hope you're both staying  

K x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

K - I was also paranoid about not sniffing correctly but don't worry it does work...  

Having my second scan at 9:15am to see how they have grown....


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey 

Just to let u know AF has arrived, and I am glad as it means we can go on as planned
First scan will still be next Wednesday..

Hope ur both doing ok 

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Pri,

Yeah - I never though I would be so pleased that your AF has arrived... You are now ready to rock & roll....  Just let me know if you have any questions what so ever regarding treatment....  

I will be back in touch soon to let you all know how my scan went...


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Great news Pri, let us know how it goes at your scan 

Lexi.. still sending loads of   .  Don't forget to update us!

Enjoy the rest of the weekend both.

K x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just to let you know that I had another scan yesterday and now have 20 follicles of which 15 are a good size. I was told not to take the last dose of menopur due to the increased risk of OHSS as I no have more follicles.  I had my HCG jab last night and going in for EC in the morning... Little nervous ! Hope they retrieve more eggs then last time....  Also feeling alittle sore... I was told to report any symptoms over the next 2 weeks as I have more follicles now they are worried about OHSS...  Will let you know how I get on....

Love Lexi X


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lexi, that's great news about the follies    .  Try not to worry about OHSS.. take it out of your mind and concentrate on EC and then ET   .  Hope everything goes well tomorrow and let us know how you get on... fingers, toes, everything crossed   

Still waiting for the   ..... PLEASE hurry up so I can move on!!

love  Kx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lexi - That is wonderful, so sorry I missed you yesterday and didnt get to wish you luck for today but I really hope all went well - Cant wait to hear all about it !!!!
Take it easy today hun...       

K - Here's a little AF dance to hurry the witch along
       

Not much to report from me, but if you dont mind I have a couple of questions..
Should we avoid coffee just in the 2ww or all the way through tx - Is it OK to drink decaf coffee in 2ww
Unfortunately 2 yrs ago when I started ttc, I made a sacrifice to give up tea until I go pg (as I couldnt live without my tea)
Also I was told that this AF would be quite heavy for 3-4 days and I would have spotting for up to 8-10 days but I only had one proper day, 2nd day was spotting and now not much at all - Dont know if I should be worried?    I'm dr for IVF.. ??


Thanks

Pri...xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Pri... sorry can't help about AF.  have you tried putting a post on the IVF thread as I'm sure someone will know.  When is your scan?

I've tried to give up caffeine although I drink about 3 or 4 small cups of decaf coffee a day and 1 can of diet coke (my treat on the way home from work!).  Zita West recommends giving up caffeine from when TTC... I have cut it down dramatically but with the decaf and coke I still have a small amount   .  I've also really limited alcohol for past few months and totally off it since starting d/r.  We also went through a phase of buying all organic but our shopping bill doubled... so back to non organic apart from milk, eggs and some meat  

take care

K xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

HI Girls,

Just wanted to let you all know that they retrieved 12 eggs from me yesterday - this is double what they retrieved last time    I am now waiting for a call to see how many have fertilised which will be this morning. Will report back as soon as they call - really nervous. Only alittle uncomfortable today which is great.. 

Pri - with regards to caffeine - I wasn't a big drinker of tea and coffee but when I do fancy one, I have organic decaffinated tea and coffee as I read that ordinary decaf. is actually processed with chemicals which may be just as harmful as the caffeine... This is one of the organice products I always purchase aswell as milk, eggs, some veg and meat....


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi again,

Good news, have just had a call from the clinic and all 12 - yes all 12 eggs have fertilised    I am so happy. They said that they would like to freeze 4 of these today and let the other 8 develop and see how we get on....  Hopefully we may have more to freeze after Friday too.... but at least we have 8 to play with now and 4 frozen ones... I am so happy... Couldn't have asked for more. They are going to call me tomorrow to let me know when I am going in on Friday for ET... Will keep you posted..


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi 

Lexi - That is the best news ever !!!  Well done honey !!  Im so proud of you 
      

K - Hope ur ok hun - will try and stick to my one cup of coffee - thats all I have

I had my scan and I can start the injections tonight !!!


Pri...xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Pri - Thank you for your message. Good luck with your injections...  Let me know how you get on...


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lexi..... FANTASTIC NEWS     
Good luck for Friday, I'll be thinking of you!  Yes you're right about decaf coffee containing chemicals, that how they extract the caffeine.  Am going to try cutting it down too... fruit teas and water it is!!

Pri.... go girl with the injections... hope they don't hurt too much   

I'm still waiting for my AF, it was due yesterday  

take care

Kxx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

HI all,

Not so good news today... I have just spoken to the clinic and they have said that the embryos are of 'mixed' quality !  She did not sound so positive. She did say that they have all divided though... We have to wait and see what happens overnight...  My ET is tomorrow morning at 8:20am....  She said that some embryos just don't like the morning....  I am so upset as I have done so well so far... I just keep crying....


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh honey -        
I know it's not easy and the waiting must be killing you babe, but please please try and stay positive        
Hopefully they will have two good ones to put in tomorrow - will be praying for you hun

Feel like telling me how EC was ?

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Pri,

Thank you for your reply.

EC went OK. Woke up from anasthetic and my DH said I was acting drunk - I don't remember. 

I went there very early and put my sexy grown on... They wheeled me in and woke up a little sore but not as sore as last time. Had something to eat and left at luch time. Please let me know if you have any questions and I will do my best to help...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Lexi 

U ok ?


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm OK... Just want tomorrow to come to see what has happened to my precious embryos...

Going in for 8:20am and my acupunturists is coming before ET and after...  I am praying that I have a least 2 good ones....


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lexi hun    .  I know it's easy for me to say but try and stay   for tomorrow.  Just think you only need one embie for it to work.  I really will be thinking of you in the morning.  Let us know how you are when you feel up to posting 
Sending you lots of                                                                                                                    
and this is from me               
Pri, hope you're doing ok on the injections.  Still no sign of the  for me... now 3 days late  

K xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls, just a quick message as I have just got back from ET..  I have 1 grade 1 embryio that  was only a 4 cell which divided to a 5 cell while I was there and a 4 cell grade 2.  Not the best embryio as they like to see 6 - 8 cells but keeping my fingers crossed.... especially as one divided.

I have asked them to leave the remaining embryios to see what happens to them as alot of them were only 3 cell.  One bit of advice you you girls.....  as I was leaving I spoke to the nurse about my egg quality which wasn't great and she said that if we had to do it again they wold put me on 1 pint of milk a day... (I woud say organic) - they said that the clinic in London with the high sucess rate always advice to do this so I guess it will do you no harm - wish I had known before...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lexi -  so much for coming on and letting us know how you got on... Honey dont worry too much about the embryos - I dont know much about it but I guess the good thing is that it did divide right ?  Well Im keeping everything crossed for you hun and please please stay     and think of those embryo(s) developing      

K - Sorry AF hasnt arrive hun - The sniffing could have delayed it ?  I know how frustrating it must be coz u just wanna get on with it - Hope it arrives soon

I got my Zita West book finally yesterday and now I wish I hadnt - Feel like I havent done much to prepare my body for the IVF, up until now I thought I was doing well...  Has anyone else been taking Vit C and Zinc etc - Im just taking Pregnacare and have been since January - thought that covered everything..?    - As mentioned before DH and I have decided that this will be our last go and now I feel like I havent given it my best shot - Called an Accupuncturist and they said I have left it too late to have that now too   
Also in the book it says to have lots of protein but not things like milk as that contains something ?? - but on here I've been reading that you should have a pint a day ? And Lexi u were told thsi at the clinic too ?  (Altho it was quite late when I started reading the book last night and I was quite worked up)  

Pri..xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey you two... don't panic!!!  You have to stay   , especially you Lexi.  Think positive thoughts and imagine your little embie sticking.... focus on this thought!

And you Pri... you stop it too.. you focus on good eggs growing.  Try drinking the milk now, it might not be too late, give it a try  

I'm at ARGC which I think is the clinic your nurse referred to Lexi.  We were told 1 litre of milk (that's around 2 pints!!) a day and also 2 litres of water; the milk is for protein.  But if you look in the Zita west book she says not to worry about the milk if you are already eating a balanced diet that contains protein.  I've been drinking the milk because I don't think my diet was particularly well balanced.. even though I try  

Important thing is to stay positive                   

I nearly forgot.. the   turned up this morning... I'm having my scan on Wednesday and then stimming hopefully (not to mention the daily trip for bloods   )

OK, hope you both are now having   thoughts... and Lexi, take it easy, put your feet up all weekend!

Take care both

K xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Morning

Just re-read my post from last night... hope you didn't think I'm a bossy school teacher!  I just don't want you to worry.      to both of you.

Love

Kx 
 and


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hiya,

K- I hae taken you advice on board and am taking it easy...  So pleased you AF arrived - good luck with your injections.  Please don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions...

Pri- Please don't worry - Pregnacare has ALL the important nutrients you require. This is what I also take. It is not too late to start Acupunture and recomend you ask for a second opinion - yes it is better to start earlier but no harm in having  2 - 3 sessions now...  Also 1,000000000's of women do not have milk and go on to produce excellent quality eggs - didn't mean to scare you...  as K said as long as you are having a well balanced diet with plenty of protein you will be fine...

I have just spoken to the embryiologists about my remaining embryos in the dish -they have further divided to mainly 8 cell  (from 3 cells) but she said we need to be realistic as they are a day behind - (wish they were at this stage yesterday!) and they may not be worth keeping even though they have divided - ideally she wants to see 160 cells by tomorrow but I don't think this will happens.....  we'll see !!!  At east I have given them a shot...

Hope you are having a relaxing weekend and will catch up again soon... X


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just to let you know that my remaining embryos have been allowed to perish today as they didn't develop as they would have liked them too...

Feeling a little low today    She did say that the best ones are now inside me but feeling so negative as they also weren't up to the stage they wanted them to be....


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh Lexi honey - Sending u lots of         
Please try and focus on the best two that are put in and stay     
I'm really sorry the others didnt make it honey, but hopefully you wont be needing them
How are you feeling otherwise - taking it easy and being pampered ?  Hope ur ok honey and cant wait to have some good news from you in two weeks...
Did you have 4 frozen earlier on ?

K - Honey you are not bossy,  for all your advise... I'm also trying to take some of my own advice but its not always easy - Well done to the witch   for showing her face - You can finally join us now -   sweetie

Well I had my scan on Monday - It seems my lining is ok and I have only 3 follies on each side, whch isnt really great is it ?  Now Im freaking out again thinking what if only a couple have eggs in it and what are my chances now - I had a bit of an accident with my injection the other day as I flinched and DH's hand slipped while injecting me so not all if any went in... Dont know if that made much difference - The doc said there may be one or two smaller ones that he couldnt see that he may see at tomorrow's scan - I hope so - will let u know how it goes tomorrow now - then last scan on Friday before EC (hopefully) - getting a little nervous now...

Pri..xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lexi Hun     , I'm thinking of you.  Try to put what happened with the other embryos out of your mind... as you said, the best ones were put back.

Pri, that's good news that your lining is OK, and it only takes one egg for a baby     Good luck with the scan tomorrow.  When is your egg collection?

I've got my first scan following d/r tomorrow.  I hope I'm down regged    Apparently I'll have a blood test to see if I am totally down regged and if so then I'm OK to start stimming.  It's difficult not knowing what I'm doing from one day to the next, it's driving me a bit  

Take care both

K xx

PS... don't worry, I'm useless at practicing what I preach and get totally wound up and worried about the slightest


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

Well it's 4am and I can't sleep so I thought I would on online.

Pri - don't worry just yet about egg quanity - on my 1st Scan I had 12 and on my second this went up to 20.... have they increased your dose ?  Just remmber they got 12 eggs out of me but the quality was not great. It is definatly QUALITY not quantity. 

K - Good luck for tomorrow and let us know how you get on....

I am suffering from back AF type pains since Monday, backache and my ovaries ache....  Hope it is not over for me...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Lexi - 4am ??  You need to be resting honey - please try and relax and remember how important the next two weeks are... Look after yourself and try and get plenty of rest..  How come ur not sleeping well.. Hey if u want to talk anytime I can PM you my number ??

K - Hey hun, did you have your scan today ?  How did it go ?

Had my second scan today - He saw four in each ovary this time - So I now have 8  
Still small tho, all are 10 except one which is 12, they have increased my meds now so 4 amps of the menopur now.. (Lexi - were  you on menopur - how many did u have) Not sure if I will be ready for EC on Monday now tho so it may be delayed until Wednesday... Will find out more after my Friday scan

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Pri - Good news about your eggs..  Last year I was on 2 amps of Menopur and produced 12 follicles with only 6 eggs. This time it was increase to 3 amps and got 16 follicles and 1 egg. They would let me take my last dose though as they were scared I would over stimulate.. Hope this helps... 4 amps is alot so should hopefully make a difference. Thanks for the offer to PM you.  Let us knw how you get on on Friday.... will be thinking of you...

K - Hope all went well today wth your scan...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Lexi - hope it is working
How are u feeling ?

Did you get any pains while you were stimming? 
I've had a horrible pain in my tummy and have been feeling so tired now - I guess the meds are finally kicking in... 

K - how didthe scan go hun ?

Pri..xx


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi girls, just a note to say although I haven't posted for a while I am keeping an eye on you all and following your progress.  

Pri - good luck with the egg collection they always say its quality not quantity so try not to worry about numbers.  I could sympathise totally with your panic after reading all things you are supposed to do to prepare for IVF in the Zita West Book.  That kind of advice can send you into a right panic.  If followed all the advice out there you would be taking 20 different vitamins, drinking everything from milk to pineapple juice to god knows what and eating a really weird diet.  Not to mention spending thousands of pounds and hours and hours on acupuncture, reflexology, counselling etc etc.  The bottom line is that no one really knows why it works for some people and not for others.  Crossing your fingers is probably just as effective!
Lexi - you are back on the 2 ww and I don't envy you that one bit. I am sure the time is crawling.  What date are you allowed to test? I do so hope this is your lucky month.  Be brave.

k - I hope the scan went well and you can move onto the next stage.  Hopefully you will be one of AGRCs great successes.  I know what you mean about not being able to practice what you preach .  Being able to offer good sensible logical advice is one thing, being sensible, logical and calm yourself is another.

As for me - things are going really, really well.  I had a 10 week scan yesterday and the baby is  there with a heart beat, fingers, toes etc.  Its amazing to see.  I am thanking my lucky stars each day to be in this position and do so hope you three are not far behind.  I haven't been posting because I don't think me banging on about morning sickness etc is particularly helpful. I always found pregnant women offering advice hard to take!  But I wanted you all to know that I am thinking of you, wishing you well and following your every move!
much love
F


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi F,

So nice you hear from you. I have been thinking of you and was wondering how you were. I am so happy you are doing sooo well...

My official test date is on Tuesday 26th.. I have had really bad AF pains thoughout and together with my slow growing embryos, I do not feel positive at all. I even did a sneeky test today   .... and suprise, suprise I got a BPN... I know it is too early.... but I have had a BFP in the past this early on.....


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi F.. I'm so glad everything is going well for you.  Stay with us as it's nice to have some good news  

Sorry I've been away for a few days.. I've been in London on a conference with work and stayed there as we had functions in the evening... hence no access to the internet and FF.. I had withdrawl symptoms   

Anyway, I'm back and my news.....
Scan on Wednesday went well, really thin lining and only a very very tiny follicle on left side. I had blood test and had a call in the  evening to say I could start stimming  .  I'm on puregon to start with (150mg weds, then 225mg thurs and 225mg again tonight).  I'm now having daily bloods with them phoning me each evening for update on dose. I am totally shattered from all the traveling back and for London.  I'm not telling anyone in work so it's getting a bit stressful... I've worked it out that I can catch a train at 6.40am and be at the bloods place for when they open at 7.30, straight back on a train and I get into the office at 8.55!! I'm not sure how I'm going to manage when I have to go in again in the afternoon!  

Lexi, take it easy hun, enjoy having a relax cos we really are on a crazy merry go round that seems to keep going round and round.  I'm sure it'll stop for us all one day and our dreams will come true  

Pri.. fingers crossed that the follies will get bigger for next week.  It's good that they'll postpone EC if they don't think your eggs will be ready.

Take care
Love
K x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

Hope you are all well....  I think it hasn't worked for me    I am do to test on Tuesday but did an early test today and got a BFN... Also starting to get really bad AF pains... I know it is over..... So upset... I am such an emotion mess at the moment... I can't stop cying


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh Lexi hun, don't cry   .  You've tested early so it might not be over  . 
Just want to give you a big         . We're here if you want to chat.

K xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lexi.. I still have fingers crossed for you hun 

K xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

HI K,

Thanks for your message. I have an appointment today at 11am for test but did another at home today and got another BFN...  I guess I can ask them what I will do next..  Will let you know later...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

First of all Lexi - I am so sorry for not being here for your over the last couple of days - I know you were testing today (or supposed to be     )
I'm so sorry you got a BFN - I just feel so sad for you, its amazing no matter what we expect it to work - I know I am, I cant imagine to think how you are feeling   
Could it just be that the home test doesnt show up - maybe the hospital one may be different - Please let us know how you get on        

                                  

K - Hey hun, so glad you can start - how are you getting on with the injections ?  Time will fly by once you are on them -   sweetie 

Fiona - how wonderful to hear from you    And hun pls dont feel that you being here will make us upset - if anything we need you just to remind us that it  can work - Its the success stories like yours that keep the rest of us going - Excellent news about the scan, must have been so exciting and emotional for you

I havent been too well the last couple of days - really bad stomach pain, back pain and pain all down my legs..  Have been sick too - Went for another scan yesterday and luckily its not OHSS - I guess it's just the meds..  Anyway I have a couple of follies that are 21mm and a few at around 17mm - they reckon there will be around 7 follies that they will get at EC which is now tomorrow - I am so nervous, I know it sounds silly but what if they dont get any eggs - the doc said there is only 60% chance of there being an egg in the folly...  Anyway girls, I will try and log on quickly tomorrow to let you know how I got on..

TC

Pri...xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to let you know that the hospital confirmed my BPN...  

They have told me to wait for a bleed and then another AF and then we can have a go at FET.. I have 4 embryos frozen on day one but not getting excited as it was a bad batch of eggs.

They have told me that I need more 'me' time, need to put on weight. I thought I was at my idea weight and also to start drinking 1 pint of milk a day to hopefully improve egg quality...  So scared if this happens again, it will confirm I have a problem with my eggs but she is hopeful that this was just a bad batch...

Pri - good luck for tomorrow... Please remember that is is quality not quantity ...  I hope all goes well for you and I will be thinking of you and will await your news.


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lexi - I really am sorry hun - I've been so upset all day about your news


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Please don't be upset Pri and be stong and focus on tomorrow..... Keeping my fingers crossed for you....  Thinking of you...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lexi


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

DH is going to be away for most of my 2ww - Cant believe how selfish he is being...  
He is going off on his motorbike with a friend to Morocco...he has been planning it for ages and due to work or our tx, he hasnt been able to go..  He said his friend was now planning on going alone at the beginning of this wk... which I thought was a shame as DH couldnt go - So clever me asks DH if his friend can go another time so that he can go with him... Anyway they have decided to go on Sunday !!!!    
Does he not think I will need him more in the 2ww...        

Sorry for the rant   

Pri...xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Pri,

I am sorry to hear that your DH is not going to be with you in the 2ww... Do you have any other close friends or family around you... ?  I found that my DH found it really hard in the 2ww - watching me in pain..  Just remember we are always here at the end of these messages to share your feeling with and I have been though it all so hopefully can help you...  just send me a message any time. I check my e-mails every day and I hope to be there for you though your 2ww...


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Lexi, I'm so sorry hun    . I've had my fingers crossed for you.  I don't know hat to say but don't give up.  We're all here for you if you need to chat.    

Pri.   for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you hun, sending loads of    If you feel up to it let us know how you get on.  We'll be here in your 2ww so we'll keep you company   

I'm now day 7 of stimming... and I'm so very tired, I'm just not sleeping, don't know if it's the drugs or anxiety   .  Apparently I won't know my date for EC until the day before so we can't plan anything  

Catch up tomorrow

K xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi 

First of all a big  to you lovely ladies for being there as always and the good luck wishes... and I deeply apologise for not coming on yesterday to let u all know how I got on.. I cam home and my mum and nan came to see us then I went to sleep 

Well everything went well and I got 6-7 eggs !!  Now just waiting fo rthe dreaded to call to see how many, if any, fertilised - They said they will call between 11.30 and 1pm so I was waiting for them before I logged on - But nothing, feeling very anxious - Promise to let u all know as soon as I hear

Btw DH has cancelled his trip !!!!

K - Im surprised they cant give you an estimate date of EC ?
Lexi - How are you holding up babes?

Pri..xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

They just called - They took 8 follies, and got 6 eggs, one was damaged during collection and 1 was abnormal ??
But 4 have fertilised and I go in tomorrow at 11.15 for ET - So nervous - She said she will know about the quality tomorrow... If we want to freeze two when do we get given this option?

Pri...xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Pri,

Lovely to hear your news - been checking all day...  Well done on you 4 eggs that fertilised. You should know tomorrow if you can freeze any. They have to see how they divide and also grade as they only like to freeze good quality ones.  Please let us know how t all goes as soon as you are up to it...  Glad you DH is not going now !!

Not sure you have seen the advert looking for patients to take part in a Trial at Nottingham Care in Nov and Feb... I applied last week and have received an e-mail stating I have qualified the 1st stage. Keeping my fingers crossed. This has been advertised on the IVF thread - not sure if you have seen it...  

K - Hope you are ok. Let us know your news...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Lexi and well done on qualifying the first stage - Thats great !!  Are you being treated at Northampton Care anyway ?  Sorry I cant remember, if not how far are u from there ?


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

No I am in Birmingham but not too far away... They still have lots of people to go though so don't think I will get on but it is at least worth a try.

How are you feeling after EC ?


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Not too bad - got a period type pain in my tummy tho
Do u reckon I could use a hot water bottle today ?  I didnt yesterday as I wasnt sure


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

I think you are OK today it's after transfer that you can't...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks hun


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hiya Both

Sorry I can't log on during the day.  FF is a blocked site in work and the only way I can view it is to request permission from IT.. I think not   

Pri.. sending so much    for tomorrow.  I'll be thinking of you.  It's great news that your DH is now going to be with you  

Lexi.. how are you doing?  That's great news that you've qualified the first stage.. fingers crossed!

I had a scan this morning which showed lost of follies but they are still only about 14 or 15mm.  I'm not too worried as this is still only day 9 of stimming.  I'm being monitored closely and they told me not to do any injections yesterday and today... apparently my levels are rising without meds.  I've had to increase my fluid intake to 4 litres water and 1 litre milk to reduce OHSS.  I don't know how you guys felt, but I feel like this is totally taking over my life    Since starting stimming I've had to be in London at 7.30 each morning for bloods and sometimes a 2nd blood test in the afternoon.  To top that I've been working late as I want to be able to take the 2 weeks after EC off....... I'm shattered  

Anyhow... off to watch Grays Anatomy!

Take care both

K x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hiya,

K - how many follicles do you have ?  I didn't have to go for blood tests everyday, infact I never had a single blood test... Just went in for 2 scans so wasn't so demanding. Your hospital has a very good success rate so I guess they know what they are doing.....  That is a lot of water !!!!!!!!!! 


Pri - hope all has gone well today - let us know when you are up to it....


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Evening

Not sure exactly how many follicles I have, they didn't say, although they said plenty and it looked like at least 8 or 9 each side today.  Yes, my clinic is quite demanding with all the tests.  I had a scan on day 1 stimming (I'm day 10 today) and have had bloods every morning at 7.30, twice called back for another blood test in the afternoon, had a scan last sunday morning, one yesterday and another late afternoon today!!  I'm back for bloods in the morning and have been told to hang around London as I'll probably have to do repeat bloods in the afternoon again.  It looks like I'll be on for EC Tuesday or Wednesday but it depends how my levels are.  My dose and meds have changed almost daily, I started on puregon (diff doses), then puregon and merional (diff doses), no injections (twice), just small does of puregon tonight!  And the water... I spend my time walking from one toilet to the next   

Pri, hope everything went well with ET.  I was thinking of you today hun and sending lots of   

Hope you both have a lovely weekend

K x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quick one to say sorry didnt come on yesterday

ET went really well - had 2 which were 4 cells put back - They graded them 2.5 out of 3 which I guess is good !!  Had 2 frozen

Have to go - got house full believe it or not - Hope ur all well

Will catch up soon


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Pri -That is excellent news - well done. That goes to show that it is quality NOT quantity...  Really please it all went well have 2 frozen ones to... Wow..

We'll catch up when u are not so busy...

K - I can't believe how demanding your clinic is.... Well I guess they know what they are doing with such a high suess rate..  Do you have to ttravel far every day ?

Enjoy the rest of your weekend girls...


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Pri, that's fab news hun.  Really pleased for you.  Don't know much about how they grade embryos but 2.5 out of 3 sounds pretty damn good to me!  Put your feet up, let your guests sort themselves out.. and wait on you 

Lexi, yes, demanding, tell me about it!!  Had bloods again today at 8.30 (lie in as the bloods clinic doesn't open until 8.30 on Saturday), told to hang about in case repeat bloods again.  called at 11.15 to go back for repeat bloods and to hang around the area in case I needed a scan.  At 2 I was called to say I didn't need a scan after all that hanging about   .  Anyway, back for 9am in the morning for bloods and to hang about the same as today!  I live in South Bucks so it's not too far in to London; it's about 25-30 mins on train, then a couple of stops on tube to Baker St and then about a 10 min walk.  In morning I catch train at 6.45 and am back at work by 8.50 but I'm frazzled!  They like you to really take it easy after ET so my GP has agreed to sign me off for 2 wks after EC   I will so need the rest!

Lexi, I remember you said you are Birmingham way, Pri, where are you?  Are either of you ever London way?  Would be great to catch up for a coffee if you are.

Catch up tomorrow

K x

PS no injections again for me tonight


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

K - I can't belive what you have to go though everyday.... and they tell us they want us to relax and not stress.....  well you have to keep saying to yourself that they knoow exactly what they are doing with such high sucess rates... Do u know what this is, I believe it is over 50%...  Can you please confirm whether they have asked you do drink milk with treatment. It is just that I have spoken to a couple of nutritionists and they have advised against drinking milk when trying to conceive as it is full of hormonal disruptors -  am so really confused. I told her that your clinic which has the highest success ask u to drink milk so there has to be a good reason for it..
It would be lovely to meet one day - I do live quite far but we could arrange something - maybe we should make a promise - when all of us are pg we will definatly meet up.... We must keep in touch as I feel so close to you all....  and I really belive I would miss you guys if we stopped chatting....


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Lexi.. relax doesn't come in to the picture whilst stimming at ARGC.  Got back about an hour ago.. bloods, injection ASAP, scan, bloods again and just had a call to inject ASAP again!  I asked how many follies today and was told by Mr T (he's the guy in charge of ARGC who apparently is in charge of every treatment) loads.. but they are still small which is which I'm still stimming and it's day 12 now.  Back on the same merry go round tomorrow!

Yes, to the milk question.  It's written in the IVF literature they give you when you start at the clinic and they also tell you when you're having your 'teach' on how to do the injections.  It's 1 litre of milk and 2 litres of water, but I've been asked to increase my water intake.  I think all the water is to try to prevent OHSS (and obviously to keep you hydrated).  Not sure about the success rate at ARGC but I think you're right, it's just under 50% in the under 35's, slightly lower as you get older.  They've had the best results for past few years, that's why I chose them.. I'm lucky as they are one of the closest to me too, it was there or Oxford really.

Pri... hope you've managed to put your feet up.  Take it easy.

Yep, I like the idea of meeting up when we're all pregnant.. something to aim for    I really feel close to you guys, it's been quite a few months since we started chatting when we were all on IUI!!  It's nice to know that we're all there for each other   

Going to bed now for a lie down.. totally exhausted!

K xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Both

Just to let you know I trigger tonight so EC is Wednesday morning... I'm nervous and excited!!

Hope you are both doing OK

K xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

K - How exciting - just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow... Let us know how it all goes when you are feeling up to it. Will you have a 2 or 3 day transfer ?

Pri - Hope you are well and taking it easy...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry for not being around much 

K - Cant believe you go in for EC tomorrow - that was so quick - 8 or 9 follies on each side sound great     tomorrow hun  - Let us know how u get on when u feel up to it

Lexi - how are u doing honey ?

I'm in London - would be great to meet up with u guys 

I cant believe I still have 1 wk and 3 days to go - How am I going to do this.. Its been a nightmare, as mentioned I had a house full over the weekend, I didnt have to do much but it was quite stressful.. Basically my cousin is getting married to DH's bro and they were trying to fix a wedding date... Her family live in the US and her dad came over to discuss the plans... They want it in July in Florida, but if my test is positive I wont really be able to go as (baby) will only be 3-4 wks.  Anyway all kicked off as my cousin who I put up for 6 months wants it to go ahead with or without me and my parents and inlaws dont.. How selfish - She doesnt realise not only will I miss her wedding but DH will miss his bro's wedding...Anyway they decided if my test is   it will be postponed to Dec - Now the whole thing depends on me - Its horrible as it feels people are desparate to know the result so they can plan the wedding - Wish I never told them now      Sorry for the rant    

Pri...xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Both

Pri, I so know how you feel.  My DH bro announced he was getting married in Mauritius.  We hadn't told anyone about our fertility problems but when they announced the wedding we felt we had to.  Anyhow, even though we said we would struggle to go (because of treatment and lack of holiday days) they went ahead and booked it.  All of their friends have pulled out due to cost (the place they've chosen is £5,000 for 9 days!) so it's only her sister and husband and the parents going.  They are getting married on 2 November.  Anyhow.. to cut is short my DH had quite a lot of pressure put on him by parents so he has booked to go with our DS without me.  They are due to fly on Friday 27 October which is 9 days after I'm due to test!!  I've said I didn't want to book as if I'm 6 weeks pregnant there is no way I'd want to fly but if I'm not pregnant perhaps I'll be glad to get away!?  I think they thought we were a bit selfish not delaying treatment but I don't think they understand what it's like when you're TTC.  Family weddings eh?!  Nightmare!!   

Thanks for thinking of me you two...  I'll let you know how EC goes tomorrow  

K xx


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

HI Girls, 
Very very best of luck with the EC K, its a big day for you today.  It sounds as if things are on track though.  I was gobsmacked to read how many trips to your clinic you have had , you must be exhausted.  I remember watching about a programme about IVF some years ago and one of the women gave up work to try and conceive, I thought that was a bit excessive at the time but now I think its a wonder anyone finds time to fit work in!  At least you have been signed off for two weeks, you will need it.
Lexi I am so sorry your IVF was not a success, its sooo dissappointing.  You sound as if you are being really brave and positive and looking to the future which of course is the right thing to do.  a big hug from me.
Pri wishing you every luck for your  2ww just over a week to go.  I am glad DH didn't go away in the end - men eh, they aren't always sensitive souls.  If its turns out you are pregnant his time you won't give a toss about the wedding, leave them to it!

I am really well.  I have just been to see my SiL who gave birth to a little boy yesterday, he is adorable.  I was so depressed when she told me she was pregnant last Christmas, it didn't seem fair as she had been trying for like 2 seconds.  If someone could have whispered in my ear 'don't worry you will be pregnant by the time she has it' I wouldn't have believed them. What I am trying to say is you have all been unlucky in the past but luck can change!

Lots of positive everything....Fiona


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Just a quick post to let you know how I got on... they collected 32 eggs!  Won't know until tomorrow the quality when I find out how many fertilised.  They are doing 12 ICSI and 20 IVF.  Feel like I've been kicked in the stomach.. 20 times!!  I'll update you tomorrow.
K x

PS, glad you are doing well Fiona


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

K - 32 eggs   I cant believe it - thats amazing !!  How are u feeling, make sure u get plenty of rest

Fiona - As always  for your positive words.. I felt the same when I found out my SIL is pg - especially as she hasnt been very good to me about my tx (we dont talk at all now) but Im also hoping I will be there soon too

Lexi - How are u honey ?

9 more days to go !!!!

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

K- OMG - that is alot of eggs.... wow... No wonder you feel like you are so sore. Well done...

Fiona - Always lovely to hear from you and letting us know how you are doing...  Glad everything is OK..

Pri - Not long to go now - how r u feeling..

I have had some news from Nottingham Care regarding the trial and they want us to go in for further tests - Seman analysis and day 3 FSH blood tests so have to call them for appointment when my AF arrives....  Really excited... They have sent me more info and sounds amazing with 80% sucess rate in US from embryos that have been specially Chomosomally tested.. They say that they usually only get 35% that are chromosomally normal...  and when transfered 80% implanted...  Will keep u posted... May need to put FET on hold if we get accepted but not sure when we will knmow..


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lexi - that is wonderful news     - Someone on a different board also got a reply and they were told that ER may be in Nov and FET in February if that helps ?

K - How are u feeling ?

Fiona - How are u keeping hun ?

Pri..xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lexi, that's great news about Nottingham Care.  Let us know how you get on.

Pri, do you have a week before testing?

Had a call from clinic this morning.  I've got 15 with 4 or more cells (1 is already 7 cells), 4 are 2 or 3 cells and 1 hasn't done anything.  I'm really pleased with this.  They said that they couldn't decide on the best 2 for a day 3 transfer so I'm going for a day 5 transfer so they can pick the best 2.  God knows how I'm going to cope with the 2ww, it's bad enough waiting to hear how the embies are doing!

Hi Fiona!

K xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

K _ That is fantastic new. and you are taking them to Blastocyst - even better.. As you have so many to choose from - sound like an excellent idea... Well done...  Don't worry, we are here for you though the 2ww...


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Just a quick update from me.  Had a call from the embryologist this morning, I have 12 that are 8 or 9 cell, the rest are still dividing but are between 4 and 7 cell.  Really pleased with this.  ET will almost certainonly be on Monday but they'll confirm tomorrow.  One thing about my clinic is they really like to make you jump at short notice


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Morning.. quick update. ET is 11am in the morning.  Apparently they don't grade the embies until ET so I'll find out tomorrow.

Enjoy rest of weekend

K x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

K - That is fantastic news - you couldn't have asked for more... So pleased.
Hope everything goes well tomorrow.  Look forward to hearing about it soon.

Pri - How you doing honey - how many days left now ?

Hope you both had a lovely weekend.

Love

Lexi


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

K - that is fantastic news hun -   for tomorrow and remember to take it easy when u get back... Will be thinking of u !!  

Lexi - Just 5 days to go now - dont know how im gonna do it

I've had a terrible couple of days with really bad crampy pain in my tummy, its just weird - not AF type, but weird    A little bit like when I had the infection after my first IUI when I ended up in hospital...It hurts more when I sneeze, yawn etc.. Im getting so worried now - It feels like something's going on inside there but not sure what - Cant stop crying thinking it hasnt worked !!      Sorry fro being such a fool... but does anyone know what this pain could mean.. (btw - no implantation bleed) ??  Does everyone have this ?


Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Pri - You poor thing. I know exactly how you feel as I went thought it too...  It is just 4 days now - not long know. Lets keep our fingers crossed that it is implanation pain as it is around the right time for this...  Hope you are still taking it easy....

K - Hope everything went well for you today... Welcome to the 2WW....  

I am waiting for my AF to arraive so that I can have mt FSH blood test on day 2 - 3 of cycle at Nott. Care to see if we are suitable for trial. We have decided that my DH goes for his test this week rather then wait for my AF and go together, that way we have got the ball rolling and they will have all our details and know we are interested - otherwise we will have to wait another 2 - 3 weeks for my AF and they may choose someone else before us....


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lexi - That is wonderful news that u can get on with the tests and stuff so quickly, Im sure everything will be fine and you will be selected and back on the rollercoaster which will be worth it this time

K - Cant believe you are already on the 2ww wait - how are u feeling ?

I'm still very crampy and stuff - I just hope it is a good sign  

Pri..xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Pri, how are you today hun?  Did you call your clinic to ask their advice?  Don't get too wound up, try and stay     I have fingers, toes, legs everything crossed for you.  Let's hope the wedding has to be postponed  

Lexi, good news that it's moving fast. Yep sounds a good idea for DH to get his SA done sooner so it shows you are keen.  I really hope you get on the program.

ET went as well as it could yesterday, wasn't sure what to expect really!  I had 2 expanding blastocysts put back and I have an exblast and 2 blastocysts frozen... am hoping we won't need them     Were either of you on any drugs following ET?  I'm on heparin and gestone injections, and aspirin and dexamethasone tablets.  I mostly post on the ARGC threads and lots of drug mixtures are common but I wondered about other clinics?

Hope you are both having a lovely day.

K x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

KTC - that is excellent news. I guess it couldn't have gone any better for you. I am really pleased for you. I have always been pro- blastocysts but alot of centres are not happy to do this...  I only had Progesterone tables and advised to take asprin from d/r... What is dexamethasone used for ? Not heard of it.  

Pri - How you feeling today ? Hope everything is OK. Even closer to test day......

We are going to Nottingham tomorrow for DH test... Hoping to have a chat with someone who can give me more info....  Was going to start FET next month and need an idea of what our chances and when it would start... then decide if we put FET on hold...


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Lexi, dexamethasone is a steriod used to suppress your immune sytem.  It's belived that the immune system rejecting the embryo may be preventing implantation.  It seems that not everyone is put on this although most I've spoken to at ARGC are on clexane (heparin) and gestone injections.  It seems that everyone at ARGC are under the care of Mr Taranissi (who works long days 7 days a week) and moitors everyone closely.... I think he's trying to rule out every reason why I've not got pregnant before as I have unexplained IF.  Yes I've very pro blast transfer, again it seems most have this at ARGC too!

Good luck for tomorrow.. hope you get some positive news.


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

KTC - They do cover all angles don't they...  That is good to hear for you...  If I lived nearer I would consider going there too but it is just impossible to travel to London everyday....  

We are going this afternoon for DH appointment but will see if I can get to speak to someone to ask for more details. I know they will do the immunity test if my FSH test is OK as they need to eliminate all reasons for a pregnancy to fail for the trial...  Not sure what other tests they will do...  I guess by your doctor giving you the steroid eliminates the need to have these tests are I believe they are expensive. I am suprised that they don't test for this more for unexplained infertility....  I also know that they take the embryos to Blasts, which is also a postive thing too... Will let you know how I get on...

Pri - How you feeling - is it 2 days to go ?


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Good Luck Lexi   .  Yes I think you are right that the immune tests are expensive, I didn't have any done but I think they are around £800 at our clinic and the blood is sent to Chicago for the actual testing.

Pri.. sending loads of   how are you feeling?  Don't be teempted to test early!

love

K xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

Sorry I wasnt around yesterday - went to my mum's for the day

Lexi - Hope all goes well today hun - will be thinking of u 
K - How are you sweets ?  Its was great news about your blastocysts, how are u feeling ?

I'm still hanging on... so tempted to test, but really scared - Its DH's birthday today and Im sure its gonna be a busy one, so that will be another day gone soon....
I might be naught and do it tomorrow night if I cant wait..lt's only a few hours early ??
When I had IUI's each time AF arrived a day or two earlier and I got AF pains... this time nothing ?  Lets hope it stays that way ?  

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

HI girls,

Just to let you know that I have come back from my appointment. DH did test but I didn't get much info from them. They believe that once I have my FSH test and if the result is OK I will be asked in for a consultation and may have to do a scan. If all this is OK then we pay our £500 and have the further tests... So many barriers to cross... and they want to start us all d/r in November. I basically asked if we pass all the tests then do we definatly get on and she said yes...  So it is a waiting game now. Roll on AF... never thought I wold say that.....

Pri- good to hear from you....  Good on you for not testing yet - you know what i was like !!!! 

KTC - how are you feeling ?


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lexi.. fingers crossed for you!

Pri, how was DH birthday, hopefully it took your mind off the test!  I'm so excited for you, sending some more   

Did your clinic tell you the date to test?  I've been specially told not to use a home test and I have to go in for a blood test and will then have to await a phone call a couple of hours later 

I'm doing ok but starting to get a bid bored!  I've logged on to my work emails today.  There's an urgent piece of work that needs to be done by Monday so I'm going to do that.  I have quite a stressful job hence taking the 2ww off sick but think I'll be more stressed leaving this case to someone else!

catch up later

K x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

K - You sound just like me when it comes to work, sometimes it is just easier to do things yourself. Are you going to be able to go though the 2ww without testing ?  

Pri - How you doing hon ? I can't believe you have just 1 day left.... Keeping my fingers crossed for you..


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't know!  I might test on the day I have to go in for bloods??  Don't have any tests at home so I can't do one on the spur of the moment!  How long after EC were you told to test?


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

I was told to go in 14 days after EC.. .but as you know I tested early


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

K - I know exactly what u mean about getting bored - I took the two weeks off too - but have been checking work emails every day, and doing some work..

Lexi - Its funny isnt it - most of the time we're wishing the witch away and at other times we cant wait for her to come - well I hope u can get on with things soon...

Well girls I was a little naughty today - and u guessed it - I did a test !!!!!!!!

I never ever thought I would see the day when I see 'pregnant' on that pee stick - I did it girls !!  I cant stop crying, cant believe it has finally happened for us...
I just want u all to remember there is light at the end of the tunnel, and please please never give up your dream - I almost did and I know a lot of u have been through worse, but it can and WILL happen
 so much for all your support

Lots of love
Pri...xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Pri - OMG that is excellent news - well done. That is just amazing - I am so happy for you... PLease keep me informed of your progress...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks sweetie


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, Pri... I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pleased for you.. I actually cried when I read your post!!  I feel liek I know you two so well, we've been through this rollercoaster together.

K xx


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

PRI- FANTASTIC, MARVELOUS, BRILLIANT, WONDERFUL & EXCELLENT.  That is the best news I have had in the last 13 weeks!  I am absolutly over the moon for you!  Like K there is a tear in my eye.  I read evryones posts yesterday and had a good feeling for you, but you never know until you see that test stick.  Well Done and enjoy the moment.
Fiona xxxxxxxx  Two down,  Two to go and I know you two are going to get there.


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey Pri, just realised.. that means they have to postpone the wedding      Sorry I know that was a wicked thought  

Fiona, glad you are still around hun.  Hows the pregnancy going?  How many weeks are you now?

....I agree, two down, two more to go   

K xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

to everyone for the congrats !!  Still in shock, cant believe its actually happened !!!
Just have to wait until Nov 3rd now for first scan - cant wait, cant really relax about it at the moment 
Crazy isnt it ? we're always waitning for something...

And yeah they do have to postpone the wedding     

You guys have been wonderful and I cant wait fo ryou two to join Fiona and I 

Fiona - How are u keeping - I cant believe I was throwing up already yesterday... Weird as I couldnt stop laughing, sort of confirmed it for me...


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Pri, how many weeks pregnant will you be on 3rd November when they do your 1st scan?  Is this when you'll be able to know how if you have 1 or 2 little ones on board?

K x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

I will be 7 weeks, yeh I think they should eb able to detect how many heartbeats...

Pri..xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

How exciting... Good Luck!

Kx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Pri - Let us know how ou get on...  Gosh - you must be over the moon...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks u guys, Im more nervous than excited - Just wanna know everything is ok...
We cant really enjoy it at the moment - DH is so chilled about it - he said he doesnt want to jinx it

How are u both ?


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Pri - please try not to worry - I know it is easier said then done but just remember how lucky you are to be in your position...

K - how you doing on your 2WW ? Hope you are well..

I am OK - been feeling a little low some days... I still haven't ovulated this month (been testing) I am on about day 19 !! Also got a bit of a bleed and not sure what it is - I know it is brown so it is old blood. Bit worried about it...  This delay in ovulation will mean a delay in AF coming so this will mean the day 3 FSH blood test will be delayed even further. I am worried that my FSH test will be high because of poor quality eggs and won't be accepted on the study...  Some people have said that FSH is an indicator of ovarian reserve only - in which case I would be ok but others have said it is an indicator of egg quality... 

Always lovely to hear from you...

Lexi X


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

HI girls
Sorry you are feeling a bit down and and a bit panicky Lexi.  It is really difficult waiting around to know what the next step will be.  Its inevitable that your mind always jumps to the worst case senario.  I really feel for you and do hope you ovulate soon and your period starts soon and then you can get an answer about the trial.  Hang in there girl, this sounds like abad patch but things will change.
K how are you getting on?  I estimate it is a week down and a week to go.  You will be just getting to the bit where every twinge has to analysed obsessively!  
Pri - it is odd to hear you going through the same thing I went through so recently.  Pretty soon after the delight of a positive result I became racked with worry that it was all going to go wrong.  I had expected to be delirously happy as soon as i found out I was pregnant but in fact I spent several weeks full of doom and gloom and convinced that it wasn't going to work out for me.  But rest assured you will see the 7 week scan and feel a little easier adn then see the 12 scan and feel the elation you deserve.  There is no reason why it shouldn't work out.  I am 14 weeks today and my pop up email alert thing told me that if I could reach inside the baby would now be able to hold my hand - which made me cry. That's what I have been dreaming of.  

Hang in there girls, big hugs lexi - you will get there.
Fiona


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Fiona - Thank you sweetie - how sweet is that - what website is that from ?

Lexi - Oh honey sorry you're feeling down, I'm sure everything will be ok sweets - hang in there


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Girls

Lexi, sorry you're feeling down Hun  

Pri, I'm sure it's normal to try nd worry but try and enjoy at the same time  

Fiona, that's a lovely thought to have with the email notification.  Wow, I can't believe you are 14 weeks already!

I've been a bit quiet for past few days as I've been having lots of negative thoughts    I've got 2 days til I test and it's really getting to me.  I'm convinced it hasn't worked    I had AF type twinges last week but nothing since Friday.  But now I have the most amazing cramping in my tummy and I'm bloated.. I haven't been going to the loo (TMI) as much as I think I should so I'm putting this last lot of pain down to constipation (again TMI).  I drank a litre of prune juice this afternoon and I think things are starting to move.  I don't have problems having a wee so I hope it's not OHSS??  Did anyone else have these symptoms?

Back to work tomorrow so I hope my stomach sorts itself out 

K xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

K - I cannot believe how quick your 2WW has gone.... I will be checking my e-mails all day to see youir results...  Fingers crossed for you. Will you also be doing at test at home ?


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

K - I cant believe you only have two days to go - that seemed to come around so quick (maybe not for you tho)
I had really crampy stomach too - and was totally bloated - still am... Stay    
Sounds like a good sign to me...


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

thanks girls.  Funny, I thought my 2ww has really dragged  

tomorrow is D-day... not going to test at home, will wait until I receive bloods results.. if I can last that long 

K xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

K - Will be thinking of u !!!!!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

hiya.. sorry a really late post but DH met me from work to take me out for dinner.  Guess what, I did it, I got a  .. OH MY GOD I'M PREGNANT!  Hasn't sunk in at all, don't know what to say...  Stick baby stick.  

In true ARGC style I'm still on all the meds and am back to blood tests every other day to check my HCG level is rising, then a scan in 2 weeks.

Lexi, I am sure you will be joining us very soon and we can all meet up in the Summer  

K xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

K - Congratulations - I really am happy for you. I had such a good feeling about you all along... Please make sure you keep us posted on your news... Wouldn't want to lose touch now.....

Heres to meeting up in the summer....


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

Dear K Congratulations that is brilliant, brilliant news.  You must be on cloud nine, its hard to believe its true isn't it!  I know its easy to say on retrospect but I had a really good feeling on your behalf.  Well done.  The next few weeks are bound to be full of anxiety but the important thing is YOU ARE PREGNANT - well done.  You and Pri will be due at almost the same time, how lovely.  At 14 weeks I am ofcourse an old hand (tee hee).
I also wanted to say that Lexi, I am thinking of you.  You have been so generous and pleased for all of our sucesses, you are obviously a very strong lady.  But you wouldn't be human if you didn't feel some sadness that you are still waiting.  The bottom line is - it isn't fair.  I just know you are going to get there in the end.  You have to hang onto that when its hard going.  I hope we can keep supporting you.  Like you say Here is to meeting up in the summer, we are not doing it without you! 
F


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Fiona - thank you so much for your kind words. You have all been so thoughtful to my feelings. Of course I am sad I am the only one on the thread that still isn't pregnant BUT I meant it when I say I am VERY happy it has worked out for you guys - it gives me hope too....  Your post made me cry - you have all been so sweet...

I truly hope you will all still share your news on this thread and stay in touch and I can also keep you all informed with my news too...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

So so so sorry for not being around at the weekend

k - OMG !!!!           
Well done honey - I'm over the moon   and I bet ur still on    That is the best news ever... and to be able to go through this together is wonderful....  I am so pleased for you honey...

Lexi - Please can I just echo what Fiona says.. You have been amazing honey and I know how hard this must be for you....  It will be your turn next - I will be praying for you....

Fiona - How are you keeping hun ?

I've been sick again the last couple of mornings - was horrible trying to get ready for work this morning..
Had to tell my boss at work in case I need to leave - Have asked if maybe I can work from home a little more from next week...  Cant do anything this week as she is away and Im covering 3 others too - just me in my department...
Its mine and DH's 2nd anniversary today  so gonna go out for a meal tonight..

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Pri - thank you for your message and congratulations on your anniversary - what a lovely present you both have - I guess it is the best gift in the world..

How are you Fiona and K... Please keep me informed of my how you are doing as I need to know what to expect when it is my turn.

I still haven't ovualated this month - it has been nearly 4 weeks. I just my AF to come so I can do the tests for the trial. It is so fustrating !!!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you Lexi 
Cant believe you havent ovulated yet hun - have you called the hospital about this ?


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have just left them a message to call me back to see what they say. I don't know if this is normal after treatment to have this delay.


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Have you heard anything back from them yet ?


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes, they have just said that it may take a while for my cycle to get back to normal....  I have very slight AF pains today - so hopefully it will come soon but I don't know if I have to ovulate first before my AF starts...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Well I hope it gets back to normal for you soon

here's a little AF dance for you to help it along 
       

K - Where are u hun ??  How are u ?

Fiona - Hope you're well 

Pri...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope ur all ok

I think I must be the most paranoid person ever - keep getting these sharp pains on the sides of my stomach, not sure if its the endo or if something is going wrong... so i called the clinic and they have bought my scan forward to next Wednesday to check for miscarriage or ectopic... Oh well at least I will know a couple of days earlier if everything is OK...  I just need to know now... I still have all the pregnancy symptoms which should be a good sign tho right ?  And no bleeding - touch wood !!

Pri...xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Pri - I understand you are paranoid but please try to relax...  I would say that pains like this are normal during pregnancy - your body is making so many adjustments for the little one...  

I suffered from an Ectopic as you may know in the past and I was bleeding (light dark blood) sorry ! from the day I tested positive and felt very ill with it so please try not to worry.... The worse thing for me was that I was on my honeymoon in Hawaii when I was this ill and knew that things weren't right as my HSG tests were low before I went and my consultant was expecting me to miscarry and told me to still carry on and go on holiday. Can you imagine being on your honeymoon and expecting to lose your baby any day...


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

K - How are you doing...?  Not heard from you in a while. I have been on your other post you are on and seen you HSG levels are doubling up nicely - really pleased for you honey...

Fiona - Please keep us informed on you progress....


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lexi - Thank you for the reassurance... I'm so sorry u had to go through all that, must have been awful, I cant even begin to imagine...
I'm sorry lexi, you must think Im a right      - i should appreciate I am there instead of constantly worrying...

Are u OK ?  Has AF arrived yet ?

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Pri - I don't think you are a right   at all. It is all totally understandable - I have been there twice and know exactly how you feel... It has been such a long journey to get to where you are and you just don't want anything to go wrong right now...

No sign of AF and I am still testing to see if I am going to ovulate and still negative. Very slight AF type pains - really don't know what is going on with my body this month...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh lexi - sorry hun, hope your body sorts itself out soon for you....


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

HI Girls
Hope everyone is well and having a nice weekend.  I have been at a hen weekend which was lots of fun.  Four or five pregnant women there and ia m so grateful to be one of them.  I finally told work on Friday and everyone was delighted adn lovely about it. I was hanging on to tell tehm as I had a pay review and its never the best bit of news to start negotiations with! Anyway got the pay rise so that is great.  We booked a week's holiday to Cape town in January to celebrate, last long haul trip for some time I think! A price well worth paying.
I have been catching up on the psots fromthe last week or so.  All quiet from K- I hope everything is ok.  Has the good news sunk in yet? It can take a while.  
Lexi- you are so kind to us and so good to be so positive all the time.  I do hope ovulation, Af show up soon.  The body is a wierd old machine. 
Keep my fingers crossed for your scan.  I had some pains early on that were nothing, but it doesn't stop you worring.  I am sure it will be fine.
love F


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hiya All

So sorry for the absence... work has been totally manic and then I went back home to Wales for the weekend so didn't have access  to the internet for past 5 days!!

Fiona, sounds like you had a good time    Congrats on pay rise!  I'm doing exactly the same as you, I'm waiting for my annual review in November before I say a word.  I'm struggling a little has I'm already quite big around my tummy and had to buy under bump maternity trousers for work, thankfully I wear a lot of tunics so it's hidden (for now!).

Pri, I so know where to are coming from worrying about everything.  Does your clinic measure your bHCG levels?  Mine were initially measured every other day but now every 3rd day., and everyday I panic before they call through with the result   Don't know the date of my scan yet but likely to be end of the week or early next week.  Good luck with your scan on Wednesday  

Lexi, sorry your AF/ ovulation hasn't arrived yet.  As Fiona said, our bodies are weird sometimes.  Do you have to phone Nottingham when your AF arrives? Take care my dear... xxx

I'm away with work tomorrow evening until Wednesday evening so I'll catch with you all then

Take care

K xxx


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

Any progress lexi?  
Thinking of you Fiona
P.S Are you nearly at scan day Pri?  best of luck.


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Girls - I am still waiting - still getting a negative on my Ovulation tests... and no sign of AF !!  I have a call from Nottingham the other day asking when I am likely to go fir my day 3 FSH and had to tell her my AF has been delayed...  I am just anxious as I just want to know what I am doing !!

How is everyone else ?

Pri - How you feeling - when is your scan again ?

K - Hope you are OK too....


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear you are still waiting Lexi.  Waiting is so frustrating you can't think about anything else or look forward to teh future until you know what is going on.  Did Nottingham give you anyidea why AF hasn't arrived?  I guess it is just a sign that you body is feeling a bit knocked about by the last round. I wonder if you have ever been for acupunture.  I went to a fertility acupuncture specialist and I thought they were really good.  She was particularly good at starting periods (I know that sounds wierd!).  Its another expense though.  Hope you arn't in Limbo for much longer
F


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for your message Fiona.. I have actually just come back from a session of accupunture. Having a session a week and may try reflexology too as this may help me too...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone

So sorry not been around for a few days but I wasnt feeling too good at all - just being sick all the time and not able to hold anything down...  Was so weak.. Anyway feeling a little better today and I had my scan yesterday - There was one very healthy little heart beat flickering away... It was amazing... Altho Dh was like 'What happened to the other one' - think he was really up for twins..  Told him not to be greedy and be glad that we are blessed with one - Think he is   now  
Apparently the twinges and pains are my ovaries which are still quite swollen..

Lexi - sorry hun it still hasnt arrived - cant believe it - have u spoke to the clinic or been to the doctors?

K - Hope ur keeping well hun.. Has it started to sink in yet ?

Fiona - hope u had fun at the hen weekend... Cape town - sounds like a great idea, how many weeks will u be then ?  I was talking to Dh about having our last break alone too as well maybe when Im 5 or 6 months..

Pri..xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

HI girls
Lexi.. hope something happens for you soon.  Have nottingham given you a cut off date or are they ok?  sending lots of   

Fiona, glad all is well with you.. my DH is in Mauritus as moment at family wedding, I decided not to go as I'm in 1st trimester and all that.  Just didn't want to risk anything at this stage.  Will definately take up your lead on another holiday in the new year though!  We usually ski in Feb but I think a bit of sunshine will be more appropriate this year!

Pri, men eh??  Think my DH was up for twins too.. they just don't get it     Glad you saw your little flicker, it's magical isn't it?  When is your next scan?  Hope you get through the pregnancy sickness soon... you'll probaly hate me when I say this... I haven't had any yet, just feel a little tired in the afternoon!  I guess it'll hit me later!

I had my 6wk 1 day scan today and they saw one lovely sac and a flicker heartbeat.  I was so pleased that they saw a heartbeat at an early stage.  I have to go back for a second scan next THursday but I don't need any HCG measurements in the meantime as they saw the heartbeat.  Can't stop grinning still.

k x


----------



## stellamcg (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to say that this is a wonderful thread and I'm glad I found you. I am new to this site and I have to admit I'm addicted already!!

Lexi, Pri, Fiona and k, I wish you all loads of luck and  

I have just started IUI and had my first injection on Wednesday 1st. I am back at the hospital on Monday for a scan. Reading your stories has made me realise I'm not alone 

Thank you


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

Fantastic news about your scans.  Seeing the heartbeat is a massive relief. I was 5% dissappointed that I wasn't having twins.  But there are so many more risks involved I think I would be a nervous wreck if it was twins.  I would rather have one, full term healthy baby any day.  My sister in law has a four week  baby and  she is finding it really hard coping with with colic and crying, I am sure two must be incredibly difficult.  Though I guess people cope.  Maybe lexi will be the one getting twins!

I will be 24 weeks when we go to capetown so I guess the flight might be a bit uncomfortable but I can't get the time off before xmas.  Hopefuly I'll be able to get a pregnant woman business class upgrade!  I smiled to see the the outcome of the family wedding in Mauritius saga.  Its rare in life you would rather be going to hospital appointments that lying on a beach.  We usually go skiing in january too, but I suspect skiing holidays might have to be out on hold for a few years now.  A small price to pay. have a good weekend everyone.  I hope next week brings you better news Lexi.
Fiona


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

Good news, I am about to ovulate after waiting 40 days !!!!  I had a positive surge test so should ovulate by tomorrow... This means that my AF should arrive in about 15 days hopefully and I can have my tests to see if I am eligable for the trial.....


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

Great News Lexi,  you were due a bit!  At least now things are moving and you look forward to the next stage.  I guess yur body just wasn't ready any sooner.  I do hope you get accepted on the trial , it would be a great opportunity.
f


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Fiona - Thanks for your reply. I am just keeping my fingers crossed.. I am alittle worried about my FSH blood test as I know that a recent IVF can change the levels and also I am hoping that the fact I had poor quality eggs won't affect the results. I know I stimulate well so hoping that I have a good ovarian reserve and the results will be based on this and not of how many good quality eggs I have left. Some sites say it is just the reserve and others say it test for no. of good quality eggs..


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Brillant Lexi... fingers crossed for arrival of your AF soon!

K x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lexi - That is wonderful news     Its been a while hey hun ?

K - Excellent news on the scan - isnt it just amazing, that flicker ??  Has it sunk in more yet ?
I just cant wait for my next scan - they said it should be between 10 and 13 weeks, havent heard anyhting yet...

Fiona - I think you're totally right about having twins, once the nurses and our GP explained the possible complications I think DH realised having one is much better and easier to cope with... 
You never know, its definately worth asking for the upgrade when u check in, you ight get it !!

Well I've had a really good couple of days, no sickness at all and enjoying my meals  for a change   
Altho as always a little worried, as to why I have no symptoms at all ?      

Going to spend a night at my mum's today - 1st time since I moved out.. DH is off to Leic tonight - his best friend's wife passed away and the funeral is tomorrow morning      - Got 2 beautiful children too - 10 and 13....

Pri..xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Pri, that so sad about your DH best friend wife.  Makes me realise how lucky I am, I have my health and I have my DH....

ARGC are just as intensive monitoring after a BFP as they are before (well nearly as bad!).  I've got a 7wk 1 day scan on Thursday and not sure what happens then.  I'm still on loads of injections (2wce clexane, 1 gestone) and also dexamthasone and asprin.  From what i gather from others I stay on gestone until 12 wks and then the others are phased out up to around 20weeks.  Thankfully  my wonderful GP has agreed to pay for the drugs now as they are for pregnancy not IVF.. good job as they were costing £150 a week... eeek!

Love to all

K x

PS Hi Stella, good luck with the IUI : )  You'll get so much info and support on FF, and yes, very addictive!!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi K - glad to know that they are still looking after u 
How are u feeling ?  Any symptoms yet ?

Lexi and Fiona - hope ur both ok

I have another busy weekend with BIL's engagement etc so wont be around until Tuesday - hope u all have a lovely weekend and catch up then...

Lots a love
Pri...xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

OK girls.. so who was it saying about twins 

I had my 7wk scan today... and they saw 2 sacs and each one with a heartbeat... OMG its twins!!
They think that last week the one sac was simply hiding the other whcih is why we originally thought just the one... am still in total shock!! I think I was prepared to be told twins last week but totally not expecting it this week.  Don't get me wrong, we're very pleased... just shocked   

My next scan is in 2 weeks time (9wks1day) so fingers crossed we still have two little heartbeats there.

Hope you are all well

Hugs

K xx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hello K

I've been on ff since May, but didn't really pick up on this IUI section until now DOH.  
I love it! I hope everyones good luck will rub off on me too! 
Double congrats hon! Here's to next scan and still 2 heart beats yeh?   

I'd love to get to know the other ladies , if thats ok?  
Am on my 4th IUI , abut to have first scan tomorrow Fri. And start injections. Have been on sniffer for a week or so. Yuck 

Love and baby dust to everyone! I've topped your bubbles up a little K, only just learnt how to do that 
too!



XXXX Sue  (suedulux)


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

HI Sue

Thanks for the meassage.  We all started out on IUI at the same time back in June/july (I think).  Fiona was an IUI success but unfortunately the rest of us moved on to IVF but we've always stayed in touch.

Good luck with your IUI.  FF is a fab site.. couldn't have got through the past few months without the girls on here 

take care

K xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

KTC - Congratualations again. OMG that is fantastice news... Well done WOW.. I am really pleased for you...

Sue - Welcome to our board. We would be delighted for you to join us and hope we can offer you support though your treatment as we have all been though it... 

Hope you all have a great weekend....


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

K - Congrats on the twins honey - that is great news - has it sunk in yet ?

Lexi - how u doing honey ?

Sue - Welcome hun and   with the IUI 

I got an appt thro yesterday for a dating scan on Thursday - totally unexpected as I am back on the NHS and they told me there wouldnt be anything until the 12 week scan - oh well, I'm not gonna complain, did want some reassurance that everything is ok, so at least I wil have that as well as an accurate date

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Pri - Nice to hear from you. Glad you have got your scan on Thursday... It is always best to have that reassurance as with everything we have all gone though... Let us know how you get on...

Sue - How's your IUI going. Keep us informed of your news...

K & Fiona - How are you both ? 

I am waiting for my AF to arrive which I predict will hopefully be next Wednesday/Thursday.... Once it arrives I will be going for my FSH blood test at Nottingham Care on day 2/3.. They are now doing the trial in 2 groups as they haven't managed to get everyone tested in time so if I am lucky enough to pass the tests, I may be in the 2nd group...  If my FSH test is OK, I have to go for a consultation then they do a Saline Scan and then finally the blood tests which we have to pay £500 towards that are sent to America..  Glad I have you girls to share this with...

Lexi


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Lexi

So glad things are moving on honey - bet u cant wait !!
   

Pri..xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello everyone....

Well,not sure where to start.. we were away for weekend with uni friends in a rented cottage in Shropshire, all well until Saturday afternoon when I had crazy pains in my back and moving around to my front.  It came on quite sudden and couldn't walk or move.  Thankfully one of the guys with us is a very experienced casualty nurse and looked at me and made a decision to call ambulance immediately.  I was rushed to Shrewsbury hospital where I was diagnosed with kidnet stones but as I'm pregnant they were unable to confirm by xray but ultrasound confirmed swollen renal tract.  Anyhow, all they could do was manage my pain with morphine but again didn't want to give me to much as I'm 1st trimester.. I really wouldn't wish the pain of kidney stones on my worst enemy!

DH had a nightmare as he had to move into a hotel as we were nearly 3 hours drive from home.  I was released yesterday as I hadn't had 'pain attack' for 24 hours and they think the stones (or possibly sludge as they nicley put it) had passed!.  Frustrating thing was that I was in a surgical ward as admitted for kidnet stones but it took ages to actually see gynaecologist for pregnancy.  Eventually saw one on Monday (she was less than useless) and had scan on Tuesday morning which confirmed still two heartbeats    

Sorry for the totally me post but I wanted to explain that I haven't just been ignoring but oldest FF (or shpould that be the FF I've known the longest   )

Lexi... hope everything works out well.  Did you see Nottingham Care on the Robert Winston program last night??  Clinic looked so posh compared to mine!!

Fiona, Pri, hope you're bumps are nice and safe  

love

K xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

K - you poor thing.. I also have 2 kidney stones, one on each kidney but they are very small and I am just being monitored every year but the Urologist did warm me that if I am ever lucky enough to get pregnant that these may cause me a problem. Can't remember exctly why as it was 2 years ago.. .My dad also recently had a stone remived and was in terrible pain and has one more to be removed in Jan..  Glad the twins are OK....

I did watch the documentary last night but I couldn't help feeling angry with the lady that had 4 wonderful sons that wanted to go though IVF to have a girl... Maybe it is selfish of me but she is so blesssed to have conceived natually 4 sons and to go though all that stress to have a girl that many of us have no choice about makes me angry.


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lexi.. I am so with you feeling angry with the lady who wanted a girl...  Grrrrr.  Imagine how her youngest poor sons will feel when they are old enough to know that their mum really wanted a girl.  I have no time at all for people like that.

My heart really went to the other two couples though.  The reason they wanted PGD was (well in my opinion) the reason that it was devised!

Yes I was told that if you have a kidnet stone then it could cause a problem in pregnancy.. fingers crossed you'll be ok when you get your BFP     But even if you do get the pain at least you'll know what it is and it's not the babies (hope that makes sense)

K xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

K - So sorry to hear what u have been through hun - that must have been awful... Im very glad that the twinnies are doing well tho, take it easy honey   

Lexi - Like K said I hope the kidney stones wont be too much of a problem for you when you get your long awaited BFP !!!

I totally agree with both of you about the lady with 4 boys - what is she on - she should be grateful she has four healthy children... Fair enough for those that need to use PGD for genetic reasons but dont you really dislike those people that use it for 'designer babies'..
I read an article not long ago saying how in 50 years time couples will be designing their own babies and choosing the sex, hair colour etc... Makes me so mad    
(Rant over)

I have my dating scan today....

I had a meeting with my boss yesterday about work stuff and she dropped in hints about what I would do after maternity leave, and whether or not I would come back part time or full time.. She pretty much told me that I wouldnt be able to come back to my own job so would have to consider what I would like to do - as I wont be able to do all the travelling... I also wont be able to work from home either !!  I'm gutted !!  Cant believe she's even putting this on me already... havent even told work officially yet..
It looks like I will have to be in the office Full time if I return and ideally I dont want to be away from the little one all week    Will have to see if I can afford to do just part time work..  Either way she has to leave a position open for me doesnt she ?

Pri...xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Pri - Good luck with you scan today..

With regards to your employers - I can't believe they are stressing you already. YES, they do have to keep your position open and you DO NOT have to tell them anything at this stage. Sorry, I am really angry   with them to put you in this position already after all you have gone though..  I am not exactly sure of the law and I would look into this if I was you but I do know a friend of mine that went back to her job after maternity leave to find her position was no longer avaialble and gave her another position. She has since sued them sucessfully................. Make sure you document everything in the meantime as bosses can turn very funny. I know from my last job when I had my ectopic pregnancy and they realised that I was planning a family, they made my life hell at work and basically forced me out. Let me know how you get on...


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

HI Girls I've been offline for a week or so feel I have a lot to catch up on!
K, I cannot believe its twins!!!!! That is fantastic news, you must feel so special.  Apart from anything else its a ready made family you don't need to go through IVF ever again (unless you want 6 ofcourse).  Well Done.  The Kidney stone episode must have been terrifying.  I am sure all the worse case scenarios were running through your mind. At least you know what it is now. I hope you have a less dramatic few weeks to come!  
Lexi - has your period arrived yet?  Is the £500 you would have to pay for the trial the only cost  or do other charges still apply.  I do hope you pass the tests (its not like you can revise or anything!) 
Pri - stand firm, don't you let your work bully you.  I totally agree with Lexi about making sure you document everything.  Make a rough note of the time and date of every conversation you have with your boss about pregnancy issues.  Its so easy to forget if you don't note it down and documentation makes all the difference if things get nasty.  
I saw the IVF programme too and felt so upset for the couple with the disabled little girl who weren't sucessful.  Tears were streaming down my face watching it, it really upset me.  It reminds you how bloody unfair the whole process is.  If that had been a fictional story they would have been sucessful because they deserved it, but that isn't how real life works. 
Sue - do join us and let us know where you are up to with this cycle.

Much love to all
fiona x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Lexi -thats what i was upset about - my friend told me that I actually dont even have to tell them what I decided to do until a month before my year is up ??
I'm thinking about talking to HR but I did really want to wait til 12 weeks ?  Not sure what to do

fiona - Nice to hera from u hun - how u keeping... thank u also for your support

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Just wanted to tell you that it looks like my AF is on its way, maybe tomorrow or Wednesday which means I can go in and have my tests to see if I can get on this trial...

Also wanted to tell you that I had a reading on Friday... from a lady that has done a few readings for ladies on this site... There is a discussion in the Complementary Therapy section talking of there experiences with readings from this lady and she sounded amazing so I gave it a try....  This is what she said:

She predicted info regarding the trial and said I would be
accepted on it but she believes I will be in the 2nd
group. (they are doing then in 2 groups now as they haven't tested enough ladies). 
She saw me having 4 appointments before I start which is how many
appointments that I need before I am accepted (fsh, consultation, saline scan and bloods).  She
saw it working for me and that I needed a new
approach and told me just to leave my frozen embryios for now.. She saw me with a bump in June and baby in
Dec/Jan.. She saw my 2 failed IVF attempts...
She also said that for some reason I wouldn't know my
results in the usual 2 weeks after procedure but
approx 6 weeks. this is were I explained that they
freeze the embryos and put them back at a later date.
She also said they have a completely new approach and
this is what I need for it to work...I have to forget
about everything that happened in the past (i.e poor quality eggs)
and look into this trial as the opportunity of a life time !!  These were my DH words 
last month - he said it is an opportunity of a life time... !!! 
She also saw 3 losses not 2 in the past...

Watch this space to see if what she says comes true....


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Lexi - Wow, that really is amazing and to be able to give so much information on appts and everything... Sounds like she knows her stuff and I cant wait for June to come for you...
Glad AF is on her way too   sweetie

                    

Fiona and K  - Hope you're both ok...

Pri..xx


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

HI girls 
How is everyone?  I am really well, I am loving every minute of pregnancy and am one of those lucky women who has never felt better! (i don't want to sound smug, just grateful).  I felt the  baby move for the first time a couple of nights ago which is lovely.  How are you  K, are you still feeling sick Pri? 
The reading is amazing/strange Lexi.  How did she do it was it over the phone or what.  I am a natural sceptic but I could be easily convinved if someone told me lots of info about myself.  If you can get it into your head that you will be pregnant by June that might make the next 6 months easier to get through,  What do you think she means by a totally different approach? Anyway anything that makes you feel better is worth taking seriously in my book.  Mentioning your losses makes me realise how much you have already been through Lexi, I am so sorry you are still waiting, you really deserve some good news soon.  lets hope this trial is your dream ticket!
F


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Fiona - What an amazing feeling that must have been - feeling the baby kick        I cant wait to feel that

Gonna make this a real quick one - sorry I disappeared again - had really bad stomach pains and strange discharge with a tiny bit of spotting
Went in for a check up and they think its the cyst/follies playing up maybe causing a slight bleed by the ovary.. Juts been taking it easy - might even take next week off sick !  Have come so far, I think I should listen to my body and slow down a bit... My bump had disappeared too  

Pri..xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Morning everyone 

Pri hun, hope everything is OK with you.  As you've said you've come so far so if you feel you need to take time off to rest then do it.. you'll only kick yourself if you don't.    I too have had some spotting (mine has been a sort of brown mucus discharge- TMI) so had a scan last Tuesday, both babies fine and no bleeding in uterus but they've told me to take it easy... so it's been feet up every night!  Did you get anything sorted with HR?  I'm just about 10weeks and not said anything in work yet, although I think I may have to soon as I'm out of normal clothes... I can't believe how big I am already!!  I'm worried about telling them though as I work in a very male dominated business and I don't think it'll go down too well  

Fiona, feeling the baby must be amazing for you.  I guess it makes the pregnancy seem that little bit more real    Glad you are feeling well and enjoying pregnancy.  When I was pregnant with my DH I loved every minute of it (until the birth but I won't go there   ).  Sounds like you are but just take it easy and enjoy  

Lexi, how spooky.  Would love to hear more details of how she did the reading.  I went to a tarot reader one of my best friends swears by about 2 years ago.  At the time we were living in Wales and she predicted a big move for us and told us to put the house on the market soon... within a month DH had a really good job offer based just outside London and we had house on the market.. that was enough to freak me but she went on to say we would have another baby (although she predicted sooner than 2 years).  She also said lots of other little things that we interesting. She kept going on about how our life would be very different within 6 months and she was so right!!

Sorry I haven't been around too much.  Had another bad weekend last weeend as my dad had a heart attack so we spent the weekend in Wales.  Thankfully it was mild and he should be OK with a little life style change    But it was scary.. not sure how much stress one gal can take!

Anyway, enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Take care

K xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Fiona, I remember you mentioning that you had details of a web site that emailed you details of the pregnancy week by week... if you can still remember the address can you let me have it.  cheers hun.
K x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Pri - How are you feeling. Hope you are taking it easy....

KTC - Sorry to hear about your dad. Thank god it was a small heart attack - hope he is feeling better...

Fiona - REally pleased you are having a great pregnancy -and wow feeling the baby kick must be so amazing  

My news - well I had my basic scan and FSH blood test and every thing was OK - really pleased   We are now going in on Wednesday for a consultation with DH were they will explain everything to us. After this we will have a Saline Scan and then finally lots of blood tests which will be sent to America...  Praying every day that we will be accepted...


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lexi, good luck for Wednesday


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

KTC - Thanks.  The appointment is basically so they can explain the trial to us in detail. I am on another discussion forum on another site and they are keeping me informed as the others are ahead of me...


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls - just an update. Had my consultation yesterday where they took my full history. They also explained in detail regarding the trial. They has an 80% sucess rate when they did the trial in America - that is just amazing. They just need to do the trial here also as they need to show that the 50 ladies they did the trial on in America weren't just very lucky. Good news is that I don't need the Saline scan as I had a HSG in a while a ago. We are going back on Monday for the last tests which are the Chicago Bloods which take about 3 - 4 weeks to come back.. more waiting !!  If these are OK, we will be on the trial... The second group will be starting about March time..

Pri - How are you feeling ? Hope you are taking it nicve and easy..  

Fiona, KTC - Hope you are both well....

Lexi XXX


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi 

Lexi - Sounds like all is moving on - thats wonderful - Good luck for your appointment on Monday

K - I get weekly updates from babycentre.co.uk and pregnancyweekly - Its really amazing

Fiona - How are u hun ?

I'm doing a little better - still off work tho and resting which is why I havent been on FF much..
I have my 12 wk scan on Wednesday and my frist midwife appt in the aftrenoon - Cant wait, just want to know all is well still and then start sharing our news with others  

Pri..xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lexi... fab news hun.  Fingers crossed for you with the Chicago tests.  They do those at my clinic too... if they are the same ones be prepared for over a dozen vials of blood to be taken!!

Pri, Good luck with your scan on Wednesday. Is this a nuchal scan or a normal scan?  Have you had any others since your first one?  I've now had 6 in total and I'm just 10.5 wks!!  Think I've had so many as I had the kidney stones and also some discharge the other week.  Had my last scan at the IVF clinic yesterday and it's all going well.  Both abbies doing fine and are still the same size.. and my tummy is alreday getting huge!! thanks for the websites, I'll take a look. 

Fiona, hope you're now blooming in your second trimester. 

love  K xx


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

HI girls
Great news about the trial Lexi.  80% sucess is amazing, what is it that they do differently?  Presumably you don't get the go ahead until these chicago bloods come back?  It all sounds really exciting though. 

Glad your bumps are growing K and Pri.  I had 2 scans at the fertility clinic  before my 12 week one at the NHS.  I had my 20 week one on Wednesday.  Can you believe I am half way there! I got really nervous before the scan, really sick with nerves that there was going to be a problem but thankfully everything seemed fine.  I had chosen not to have the downs test earlier because I knew that I would continue with the pregnancy regardless, so I was really worried they would pick something up at the scan.  I guess this is welcome to the worry laden world of motherhood!  I've just been to see a pal who had a little girl yesterday 9lb 12, what a wopper! 
My poor boss is going through fertility treatment at the moment , she has just had here 4th IUI and had a chemical pregnancy that didn't continue.  I feel so sorry for her.  It is horrid to have your hopes raised like that.  I feel a bit guilty for being the pregnant one, but at least I do know a little of how she must be feeling.

Anyway have lovely weekends girls, lots of love to you all
F


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Fiona - 20 wekks - Wow - must have been amazing, so much clearer - did u find out the sex ?

K and Lexi - hope ur both ok

I had my 12 wk nuchal scan today - all is well and baby is looking healthy...and my cyst has dissapeared !!
I dont think I have ever cried so many happy tears in my life..

P..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Pri - I am so pleased for you... Gosh - you have passed the 12 week mark already..

I had my bloods taken on Monday so I am now WAITING again.. Looks like it will be after Xmas when I find out. There have been quite a few girls that haven't been accepted after getting there results back but I guess if the do find something wrong we will have a reason for not conceiving and hopefully it can be treated. Fingers crossed. The 1st group of girls will be starting in the next week or two...

K - Fiona - hope you are both ok.. 

Lexi X


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lexi, that good news, at least you're on your way   So hope you get on the trial hun.

Pri, that is totally fantastic news about the nuchal scan (and the cyst!).  You must be so relieved and pleased.  I guess you can relax (a little) now 

Fiona, hello 

My next milestone is my nuchal scan a week tomorrow, starting to feel a little nervous about it all.  Anyhow... must stay positive and all that!

take care my dears

K x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

How are you all ?
My first day back in the office today after 2.5 weeks off - didnt realise how tiring it was going to be.. just to get ready, drive to work, walk across the car park and up the stairs to my office - I was completely out of breath  
It was kinda exciting too tho as I dont have to hide my bump with baggy clothes no - so made sure I came in with a fitted jumper so everyone could see my proud   
I find it quite embarassing/difficult to tell people that Im pg... stange  

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

KTC - How did your scan go ? I am sure all was great.

Pri- How's things at work ?

Fiona - hope you are well... When is your due date ?

I am now waiting for my results. Hope they come in before Xmas so I know what I am doing...

Love

Lexi X


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey guys... sorry I haven't been around for a while... busy busy busy with CHristmas.

I had my nuchal scan last week... I was given a risk of 1:4538 for each twin, so pleased!!  I feel I can relax a little and enjoy the pregnacy a bit more. Managed to avoid sickness but tired.. so tired.. so very tired!!

Pri, have you heard anything from work?  Are they still being funny with you?  My HR have been fine with me so far.. I say so far!

Fiona.. how big are you now?  how many weeks?  At the rate I'm going I'll overtake you soon.. I know I'm just going to be huge!!

Lexi, anymore news on your results?

K x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

K - Nice to hear from you.. We  have all been very quite ..... guess Xmas is keeping us busy.. Glad to hear your nuchal scan went well - may I ask what this involves ?

Results for my tests were taking 4 - 5 weeks but last week a girl that was a week behind me got her results last Wednesday - so looks like they have caught up with there backlodge..  So may get the results this week if I am lucky. At least I will know one way or another...

Fiona, Pri - Hope you are both well.. Look forward to hearing from you soon.

Lexi X


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Lexi - Hope u get your results soon, it would be nice to know before Xmas hey ? Can you not call them and chase it ?

k - Excellent news on your scan hun... It really is a wonderful feeling hey ?  Its true that you can start enjoying it a little more... I'm trying to - It just seems a long way before the 20 wk scan tho

Fiona - How are you doing hun?

Its my last day at work until the New Year now - so apologies in advance if you do not hear from me much over the next few days...  You know how useless I am at getting onto the computer at home.. never seem to have time..

Hope everyone has a lovely xmas....    (If I dont 'speak' to you before that)

Pri..xx


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi girls

Good to catch up with you all.  I hope your results come soon Lexi, it would be great to get them before christmas.  Will they tell you if you are definatly part of the trial? Pri and K glad you are both doing well.  My bump seemed to take ages to arrive it was only a couple of weeks ago that I moved into maternity clothes.  Some days people say 'wow you look huge' and some days people say 'you haven't really got a bump yet', I don't know which I prefer.  I can't wait for christmas we are haveing all my husbands family to ours for christmas dinner so I am cheif cook.  We have ordered a goose which is scaring me a bit! I think I mentioned before that we are going on holiday to South Africa for a week on New Year's day, I can't wait for some sunshine.  I am going to look a bit weird in my bikini with my big white belly.  I seem to have gone a bit veiny as I have grown,  which isn't all together attractive! Not that I am complaining though.  So I have got two and half weeks off work and then when I get back in January I am only around for another 10 weeks before maternity leave kicks in - very exciting.

Fiona

much love


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Fiona - LOvely to hear from you...

I phoned the clinic yesterday and they said my results were in but not my DH and they couldn't tell me anything until the other results were in and the Doctors over here and in the states analysed them. What she did say though was that they are doing treatments from the next cycle so no waiting till March as they had originally said. My AF is due towards the end of ths month and they want you to take the pill from day 1 to 5 of cycle so she is goping to have results next week so I can start on my next cycle if bloods are OK...  I am really scared incase there is something wrong with my bloods... I so want to get on this trial.....


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh Lexi, its so nerve wracking for you.  When you have had many dissappointments it only natural that you are fearful.  Try amd relax, try and enjoy christmas.  Next year is a new start for you.......you are going to get there......I know it.
Big Big Christmas hug F


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Lexi

Hope u can start next cycle and everything is ok - thinkin of u hun

Merry xmas to everyone  
  

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just to let you all know that we didn't get onto the trial as my husband and myself share something called DQ Alpha in our bloods (similar DNA) and my body is rejecting the embryos..  At least I guess we found out now and not after wasting another 1 - 2 years of trying for nothing... I am going for a consultation on the 9th to see what they say but there is treatment for it - ivig. Not sure if you saw the A Child Against Aga all odds but this was the treatment used in the last programme. I know that it is also very expensive and the cycle will cost approx. £5 - 6k but it will hopefully be worth it in the end... At least now I have a reason for being unsucessful. What was interesting is that at least 50% of the girls that got to my stage in the trial fails and it has now opened an area for discussion as they didn't expect so many to fail. As a result of the trial a report is gouing to be published as so many ladies as being told that they have unexplained infertility and looking at just these results there is no unexplained reson for us all..  I think this is going to change things in the future and more clinics will offer these tests..


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi lexi

I'm so sorry hun that you didnt get on the trial, but glad that you at least know where to go now..
I wish u all the success and happiness you deserve in 2007 and Im sure this is going to be your year..

Happy New Year to everyone else too...

Pri..xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi 

Hope ur all ok

I'm so excited Desperat Housewies is back on (did u guys used to watch it) - had to record it yesterday tho as we were out for dinner...still staying at B&B as boiler wont be fixed until tomorrow now...
Did u watch Prison break - that starts on the 15th too...
And Celebrity Big Bro yesterday - dont know if I'll be watching that tho - see how it goes...
At least January wil be going by quickly !!!

Hope everyone's doing ok...
I'm not in work til Tuesday now - so apologies if you dont hear from me before that - got a busy one tomorrow too and am going to the Kylie concert on Saturday night 

Pri..xx


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

HI girls

Just back from a fab 10 days holiday in cape town.  It was so lovely to get a bit of warm weather.  Lots of relaxing and eating in fabulous restaurants and trying to avoid temptation to sink ice cold glasses of white wine.  I guess that will be our last grown ups holiday for some time but I am not complaining, I'm looking forward to slumming it rainy holiday cottages and catching verrucas in the  kid's paddling pool.  The 12 hour flight was a bit of an ordeal though, I had to go to the loo about 100 times during the flight. So much for my hopes of an upgrade.  hope you all had good Christmases.
lexi - I can't believe your news.  It must have been rather  dissappointing not to be accepted on the trial, it seemed like such a great opportunity.  I have read a bit about that embryo rejecting thing but I can't believe how common the the results from your trial would appear to suggest it is.  Am I right in thinking in normal infertility clinic tests they wouldn't test for this so you would never know.  I have actually met yasmina the woman from the Child against all odds programme.  I have here email address which I could pm to you if you want.  She is really nice and an absolute expert on all aspects of treatment (or so it seemed to me). She had her successful treatment at ARGC which I think is where K was treated?  I guess it is good to know what you are dealing with, you are much further on than you were last year even if you not quite there yet!

Hope pri and K are growing nicely 
take care
Fiona


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Fiona - I am pleased you had a lovely holiday and thank you for your message. You are right that they do not do the Chicargo tests at most clinics. I think they are only done at ARGC and Care-Nottingham so I do feel lucky in a way as I would never had known if I wasn't accepted on this trial. The treatment is very contreversial and infact there is going to be a problem on Panorama, not sure if you have heard on Monday going undercover at ARGC looking at unproven, expensive and contreversial treatment - Great !! It looks like it is the Immune treatment that they are looking at. All I can see ifsthe results that they are getting and that all that matters to me... I would love to have Yasminas e-mail address - I hope she doesn't mind me contacting her...  I can't remember if she had the ivig treatment or the LIT !  I was also offered the option to wait approx. 2 years as they hope to be able to test the embryos to see which ones would likely to implant - I think about 30% would be OK but I do not want to wait...

Love Lexi


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello my lovely ladies, sorry I've been absent again... don't know where the time is going!!

Lexi, so sorry hun that you didn't get on the trial.  But you have some answers, that'll hopefully help you move forward and then decide which route to follow.  Not sure if you remember by I'm actually at ARGC so know quite a bit about their costs.  A routine IVF at ARGC will be around £7k (but I was very cheap on drugs so if you need lots of drugs you can add another £500 plus!).  I didn't need the Chicago bloods tests (£850) or the Hysteroscopy (£1000).  I also didn't need the IVIG (well I wasn't recommended the chicago tests) which I think is around £1200 a go.  The reason the cycles are so expensive at ARGC is because you are heavily monitored.. and I mean heavily!!  During stimming you have blood tests every day (extra £90 a day) to measure oestradiol levels so that the drugs are tailored to each woman and to make sure you don't head to OHSS; they call you every day with instrcutions on what to inject that night.  Also during the second week of stimming you'll have quite a few days when you have a second blood test (extra £30 each).  You have several scans during stimming too but these are included in the price.  I also had ICSI (extra £1000) and blast transfer (which again I understand is common at ARGC as they like to be sure they put back the best embryos and they think at 2 or 3 days you can't say which are the best if you've got 4 or 5 at same stage) which was an extra £500.  So whilst I didn't have any really controversial treatment I did have steroids to suppres my immune system after ET, I think the steroids are quite routine at ARGC (but don't quote me!).  However, this really controversial IVIG, as far as I'm aware isn't as common as the Robert Winston program lead you to believe.  I've become quite friendly with lots of women at ARGC (well we see each other every morning) and I only know of 1 who has had IVIG.. and she's now pregnant with twins after 3 failed cycles at another clinic.  I really don't know much about Nottingham-CARE as I live close to London so focused on the London clinics.  I chose ARGC because it's success rate was around 58% which is so much higher than anywhere else.  I'm really glad I went there and if I had to go through this ordeal again I'd go back there.  Perhaps I'm biased because they helped me get pregnant but I really felt my treatment was totally tailored to me.  But yes, its expensive but hope you can see why.  If you want to contact the lady I mentioned who had IVIG then I'm sure she'll be happy to talk to you.. she's lovely!  If you contact Yasmina let us know how she is.  I think she must be about the same number of weeks as me as she had IVIG with the lady I mentioned to you.

Gosh.... sorry about the essay!!  If I've missed anything just ask.. (as long as you're prepared for another essay!!)   

Fiona, Pri.. glad you are both well and proud of your bumps.. I'm huge already.  When people ask when I'm due and I say June they look at me weird until I explain it's twins that's why I'm big!

Fiona, how was the flight (apart from needing to use the loo loads!).  I'm supposed to be flying to Virginia on business at the end of the month and can't make up my mind whether to go.  My boss has been really good about it and said it's up to me.  We always fly business class with work so at least I'll have a flat bed.  Guess I need to make up my mind soon as I'll have to send someone else if I decide not to go.

Yes, I am DH fan... in fact I'm a fan of all US trash programs (as you can guess from my picture Greys Anatomy is one of my fav!!).  Did you start watching Ugly Betty?  well I laughed.. am going to be hooked on that one!!

crikey.. I've made up for not posting for a while...

washing and cleaning beckons 

take care all

K xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

hey ladies

K - Nice to hear from you hun, glad ur doing well and bump is growing nicely..  

Fiona - Sounds like you had a wonderful time in Cape town - how did you find the flight?
I want to go away but am worried about travelling..

Lexi - How are you hun?

Had an appt with the midwife yesterday, all seems well besides a little trace of protein in my urine...  Been advised to drink more fluids inc cranberry juice
I heard the baby's heartbeat for the first time yesterday.. All this time I was using the doppler at home and thought it was the heartbeat - it wasn't !!  Not the baby's anyway      


Pri..xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello my lovelies.. thought I'd bump us up a little!

How is everyone?  Pri, fancy getting the heartbeat mixed up.. its the fast one hun  .  When is you're due date?

Lexi, Fiona, how are you?

I'm doping fine.. expanding, but no other news.. I'm trying to have a boring life until the twins arrive!!

K x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi K - So nice to hear from you... 

I am waiting for my consulation on the 7th Feb to see the way forward for us. I am really hoping I will be able to start on my next cycle so hopefully will start stimming in Marck... Will let you know how I get on....

Hope you are all OK. Would love to hear hoe you are all doing...

Love Lexi XXX


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi 

Lexi - Good luck for the 7th hun - hope all goes well and you can start soon too... I have my 20wk scan on the same day

K - Good idea to relax and make the most of it before the twins arrive.. I think I need to slow down and make the most of my time too.. My due date is 20th June... I think we're only a week apart?

DH is taking me to Venice on Saturday - early Valentines treat - make the most of 'our' time before our little precious joins us...

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

Hope you are all well...

Just wanted to let you know that I have had my consultation and went really well. We will be having the usual drugs plus ivig while stimming and then another if I am lucky to get my BFP. So expensive - the ivig costs approx. £1300 including administration but will be worth it to see a BFP. I am looking to start on 28 of this cycle (ovulate late so will be starting later) in appox 3 weeks.  Scared and excited at the same time... Will keep you posted.

Love Lexi X


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lexi, that's great news hun.  You also sound so positive which is good.  I'm glad you are sticking with it   Are you at Nottingham care still?

Pri, Fiona, how are you both?

I'm doing fine, had mu anomaly scan yesterday.. all well!  DH was with me so I resisted the temptation to find out the sex... if I'd been on my own I'd have crumbled and found out I think!!!  I've been feelingquite strong movements in the middle but wasn't really sure what it was, well I found out yesterday..... it's twin2 kicking twin1 in the head!!! Apparently quite common that they doe this??!  Looks like I'm gonna have trouble on my hands when they are born.  It was sweet though as by the end of the (long) scan they were cheek to cheek with each other 

Take care all

K x

PS think I preferred the snow to this horrible rain


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

HI Girls
Lovely to catch up on everyones news.  Lexi I am so glad you are back on track.  The last few monthes must have been so frustrating for you and like K I am so impressed by how strong and optimistic you have been.  The money is always a worry isn't it.  The way I saw it was that I had absolutly no choice but to spend it. Other people would spend that ammount of money on upgrading their car without batting an eyelid.  When you get your BFP it seems great value for money!  Glad to hear K and Pri are doing so well, how was Venice?  I am really well, suddenly feeling a lot bigger and slower, though I am still managing to walk to work most morning so I am quite proud of that.  (Its about 3 miles) .  6 more weeks at work and counting.  We had the nursery decorated last weekend and I went to John Lewis and order cotbed changing tbale etc - v.exciting.  I am a bit obsessed though, I can't think about anything else!  We start our NCT classes this evening, DH is very, very squeamish and so I am hoping he isn't going to embarrass me by wretching at the mention of amniotic fluid!
Love to all
Fiona


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

Lexi - that's great news hun, please keep us posted throughout and keeping it all crossed for you 

Fiona - 6 weeks left ?  Wow... how are you finding the NCT classes - my area's got no spaces at the moment
We have a space in another area but its not close by - would you say they're worth going to?

K - Must have been amazing to see the little ones again hey?  Cant believe one was kicking the other in the head    

I'm doing good, Venice was lovely..  I had my scan last week too, so nice to see the littel one - put both his hands over his head and did this big yawn - so cute..  Didnt find out what he/she is either as DH wouldnt let me  

Pri..xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

Hope you're all OK, and had a nice Valentines...

DH cooked at home for us...laid out all these candles everywhere and I got a big Me to You teddy (I love those), balloons and a single red rose - very sweet...

My great grandmother passed away last night... she was over 105 so she did very well, and was suffering loads now.. so bless her, at least she can now rest...

Have a lovely weekend and catch up next week...  I feel so tired - think I could sleep the weekend away..

Pri..xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello my lovelies.. thought I'd just bump us up a bit 

Lexi, when do you start stimming?

Wow Fiona, you must only have 3 or 4 weeks left in work now!! I've still got another 11 (if I last that long )

Hi, Pri. sorry to hear about your great grandmother. Oh, and you have such a romantic husband  

take care

K x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi K

I still have another 10 weeks today - cant stop counting the weeks til I go on maternity leave..
Will u have around 5 weeks before little one's are due too?

How are you feeling?  I still cant believe you're having twins - its so exciting !!!

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls - Hope you are all well..

I started d/r on Thursday so it's all systems go for me... I am having plenty of milk this time and have been takin lots of vits to help with my egg quality... Feeling really anxious this time...

Will keep you informed...

Love Lexi X


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

GO Lexi, Go Lexi           .. a little dance for you!  Don't forget to up your water as well as your milk  

Pri, still not totally sure when I'll start maternity leave.  Was planning on starting when I'm 35 weeks but everyone keeps telling me I'm mad and will need to finish earlier than that.  I think term is around 37 weeks for twins so chances of me hanging on in work til week 35 is slim    I wanted to hang on in there a little longer so I have longer off work after they are born.  Butt I have to say I'm really tired though... and huge... I've already put on 30lbs    It's funny, when I'm out and people ask when I'm due and I say not for another 3.5 months they look at me mad as I look I'm about to give birth next week.. then I explain    Have you done much shipping yet... we've started to decorate the nursery but that's it!!  Still not a baby product in sight!!

Hi Fiona.. hop you're OK!

K x


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi girls
Glad to hear you are down regging Lexi, some progress for you at last.  I so so so hope this is your lucky shot.  Do keep us posted and feel free to moan and fret!  I am really well, but definatly slowing down, I only have 3 weeks left a work and it will be so noce to have a couple of weeks off before the baby is born.  Nursery is decorated but I am waiting for the cot and changer and other bits to be delivered from John Lewis.  My sister has given me her Bugaboo pram which has savedus a load of cash.  I am really trying not to go too mad on teh spending front as evryone keeps telling me you always end up with far more stuff than you need. Its tempting though.  
We have been going to NCT classes which are a bit wierd but actually really really informative.  There are 8 couples all of whom see very nice and live locally to me.  Its all an eye opener to DH, who finds the whole birth thing a bit scary.  At the end of the day you just have to go into labour and get on with it, so I am not sure how 'essential' all the classes are.  

Do you get the same maternity leave for twins K or do you get extra?  I am sure you deserve extra, working until 35 weeks seems a lot to ask with twins. 

Hope every one is well
F
Do you get


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

Fiona - Wow, 3 weeks left.. not long at all for you now... Sounds like you're all ready and organised.. Its lovely of your sister to let you have the pushchair - they are so expensive.. 
We're starting our NCT classes in May, just found out yesterday that I do have a place finally.. have been on the wiating list - hoping to meet some nice people too...

K - 35 weeks is maybe gonna be very hard for you hun.. Everyone thought I was mad leaving it two weeks before.. which is why I have added 3 weeks leave to my maternity leave - can u not do something similar as u are entitled to your whole years leave...  I've not started shopping yet.. probably early april I will feel more comfortable to buy... 

Lexi - How are u feeling hun?  How's the d/r going?  any idea on dates for EC... ?  Keeping it all crossed for you 
                  

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Lovely to hear form you all....  and to see how you are all doing.. 

Priv - I am suffering from bad headaches while d/r - I am waiting for my af to arrive before I know when I will start stimming so no EC date as yet but will keep you all informed. It's lovely to know that I have you all here for support still...

Love Lexi X


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lexi - We're not going anywhere...  Sorry about ur headaches - hope they're easing off..

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Feel abit better today and I am having accupunture so hopefully this will help too. Going out with my friends on Saturday evening as it is my birthday later in the month but though we would go abit earlier before I start injecting so hopefully this will take my find of things.. 

I have to order my IVIg next week and I am really anxious about putting this in my body.... but what can I do, I have no choice really...

Glad we are all chatting again...

Love

Lexi X


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Lexi

Hope u have a wonderful time on Saturday, go out and make the most of it...  

Hope everyone else is ok... have a lovely weekend 

I'm off to the baby show tomorrow

Pri..xx


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

HI Girls, 
Hang in there Lexi, it is such a tough process to go through.  I don't know anything about the IViG but I can understand you worrying about it.  I guess you think that this could be the thing that makes all the difference, it could be your life saver so see it as your best friend not something scary.. Easy for me to say I know.
Thinking of you Fiona x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to let you all know that I started stimming last night and I am going in for my scan next Wednesday and my IVIg will be on Thursday afternoon.. which will be administered at home... I heard that they give you an anti allergy drug that will possibly make me very drowsy... 

Will keep you informed. 

KTC - was it yourself that was advised to drink milk - may I ask how much you were told to drink ?

Love

Lexi X


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Lexi

Good luck with the stimming hun.  Yes, I was the one who mentioned about drinking milk.  My clinic had me on a litre a day (I drank organic skimmed).  To be honest it wasn't that bad and I still have a large glass a day as I got used to it.  I was also on lots of water... by the ec I was on 7-8 litres a day (now that was hard!!).  Sorry, don't know much about IVIG as I didn't have it, although I know my clinic did it at the clinic and not at home.   Fingers crossed for you...    

Pri, Fiona.. big hi to you both... hope your bumps are growing nicely.... mine is HUGE.  When people see me they think I'm due in next 2 or 3 weeks but when I say not until June they are totally shocked... sometimes I have a giggle to myself and don't let on its twins  

K x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

lexi - how u getting on with the stimming... its great that you've started again.. take it easy hun and try and stay relaxed - lots of milk and water will help... remember its quality of the eggs not quantity...

K - How are u hun?  What date in June are u due - I forgot    I'm also huge - people think I have two in here too  

Fiona - How are u hun?

Well I had my 3d scan on Sunday - was such an amazing feeling to see our little precious one on Mother's day.. he wasnt on his best behaviour tho so we couldnt get really clear pictures but it was till worth it - gonna try and put them in my gallery if I can...  (btw I dont know if it is a 'he' - just a habit)

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls - Thanks for asking about me. I am having my day 8 scan tomorrow so we will know alittle more tomorrow. My ovaries are feeling a little sore but hope this is a good sign. Dringing lots of milk this time and tryimng to drink water.. Will let you know how I get on...

Love

Lexi X


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

How did the scan go Lexi?  Fingers crossed for good news.  Glad ot hear K and Pri are growing well!  The 3d Scan looks amazing.  I finish work today ! I can't believe it I'm so excited.  I think I ahve been quite lucky as my bump isn't huge compared to some people so I am not suffering too much.  I'm ready to start taking it easy though.  3 weeks to go, I am so excited.
get that milk down you Lexi.
Much love F


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls - Scan went well thank you.. I have 19 follicles and some smaller ones and my lining is 13.8mm. Thats the most it has ever been at this stage.. .Got to go back again in the morning for another scan and blood tests.. IVIG is tomorrow afternoon...

Will keep you posted as I hope you all will with me. I can't believe that you are all due so soon - doesn't time fly...

Love Lexi X


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lexi - 19 follicles - that is wonderful.....
GOOD LUCK for tomorrow hun - will be thinking of u 

Got a good feeling            

Fiona - 3 weeks to go ??  I cant believe it - hope ur trying to make as much 'you' time as u can before the little one arrives?  Are u all ready now?  Do u feel nervous or excited or both?  My SIL is also due in 3 weeks - Apr 10th...

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls - Thank you all for your luck wishes.. Only got time for a short post as I have to leave now to go home for my IVIG. Just to say that I went my clinic today and my follicles have grown nicely over night and I now have 22... I have to phone up this afternoon to see if my EC will be on Sat. or Monday.. Got to go as I have my ivig in 1 hr - Yikes !!

Will try and post agin tomorrow...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lexi - That's great
     

Catch up on Tuesday now

TC

Pri.xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls - EC is on Monday now - feeling nervous. Will post again fter EC to let you know...


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lexi, fingers, toes.. everything crossed for Monday.  Let us know how you get on.     

Fiona.. oh my goodness, 3 weeks!!!  Doesn't time fly I remember when we were all just starting IUI together!  Are you ready yet?

Pri, I'm doing ok thanks.  Very tired and often breathless but that twin pregnancy for you.  I'm just counting down the days!  My 40 week due date is 27 June but twins are usually around 37 so I'm focussing on 6 June.  As long as I get into June I think I'll be happy   When is your due date... think it's only a week or 2 before mine?

K xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just to let you all know that I had my EC yesterday - had a bit of bleeding which has eased off now but was very worrying at the time. We collected 16 eggs of which 15 were mature and 12 went on to fertilise. Don't know anything about the quality at this stage so have a very anxious wait till tomorrow...

Love

Lexi


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lexi - 12 fertilised - that is excellent     

Get plenty of rest - when is ET - GOOD LUCK babe !!!!

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have to phone up tomorrow at 11:30 to see how my embies are dong and ET will be hopefully on Thursday  unless by some miracle I have alot of excellent quality ones and they leave them for 5 days until they become blastocysts... Will let you know how I get on...


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi again,

I just phoned the clinic and I have 2 grade 1's, 7 grade 2's and 3 grade 3's. I know this can change overnight... I am also going to call the embryologist this afternoon to discuss this futher as I want to check how many cells the embryos have has last time they were very slow developers but hopefully we have done better this time..  I believe that they also can freeze anything up to grade 2. Does anyone else know if this is true...  I so hope they do well overnight.. Another sleepless night !


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Lexi

That is wonderful - no need for sleepless nights..  And its true they will be able to freeze the Grade 2's
                  

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have just has a chat with the embryologist regarding taking the embies to Blastocysts and really don't know what to do for the best. We are going to talk again in the morning to see how things go overnight as I know all can change but he said that he is happy taking 9 good embies to blastocyst but I am scared incase I end up with nothing. I really don't know what to do.... He said the chaces of success double from 30% to 60% if we get to this stage...  Help !  What would you do ?


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lexi.. great that you've done so well so far, really pleased hun 

Not sure if this helps at all but I just looked up what my embies were doing.  Your day 2 today as you hade EC on Monday.  My clinic didn't grade until blast stage, they went by number of cells until day 4.
Day 1 I had 20 fertilised on day 1
Day 2 I had 2x6cell, 1x 5cell, 12x4cell and 5 3cell or less
Day 3 I had 1 compacting, 2x9cells, 6x8cells, 4x7cells1x6cells and 6 5 cells or less
Day 4 8 compacting
Day 5 3 blastocysts (2 top quality, 1 a little behind) and 5 still compacting 2 blastocysts transferred
Day 6  3 blastocysts frozen

Because at Day 3 the embryologists couldn't clearly say which were the 2 best to put back I was advised to take them to blast stage to identify the best ones.  I did quite a bit of reading up on this and I would certainly do blast transfer again.  I had the best 2 blasts transferred on day 5.

I'm not sure if the above helps.  To be honest I would probably take the advice of your embryologist.  Even if you only get 2 or 3 to blast you'll know that they are the strongest.  You could also ask him if he is able to identify the 2 strongest in the morning?  

I've just read this post again and I'm not sure I've helped but at least you know what mine did   

Try not to have too many sleepless nights... although I know you will as I did!!   

GOOD LUCK for the morning... 

K xxxx


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

HI Lexi
i've just logged on and seen all your posts.  How nerve racking! Not having had IVF myself I have absolutly no useful advice for you - sorry. But I want you to know that I am thinking  about you and everything you must be going through at the moment.  I guess the best thing you can do is take the advice of your embryologist - its scary when things are not clear cut.  All you can do is take the best decision you can with the information you have got. Try to stay calm and positive, fingers, toes and everything else crossed.
F x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

I had a chat with the embryologist this morning and told me I have 8 good quality embies and they thought I should go to blasts but then had a chat with my consultant who told me that my chances of sucess are not increased hughly by going to blast and he recommended doing the ET today which I have done. I now have 2 x 8 cell embies on board and 6 in the freezer.. Hope I made the right decision but I have faith in my consultant and I was worried that I may have nothing left to transfer or freeze..


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Lexi

Sorry I wasnt around yesterday, but it sounds as if the cons helped u make a decision
Its great that the two embies are finally on board and I will be praying for you that you also receive your miracle(s) this time..
  babe
                    
  

Pri..xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey Lexi.. hope you're ok hun. Thinking of you..

K xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls, I have been naughty and tested before my OTD which is Friday 13th and I have a BFP.. I haven't got excited yet as I am so scared... I am having AF type pains & AF type backache - can you remember ever having these ?  I have to call the clinic as I need to arrange another IVIg... Will let you know how I get on.. Thank you all for your support.....


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Lexi

I had the same sort of pains and also tested early as was due to test on Friday 13th and didnt want to
Sounds as if its definitely a   Congratulations hun 
           

I'm sooooooooo excited and very happy for you babe 

Well I had a wonderful week off work - DH booked us into a London in Holborn for a couple of nights for my bday - went to Madame Tussauds and did some baby shopping in Oxford St - was gonna go to London zoo too but it wasnt that warm so we did more shopping the next day - he bought me this beautiful diamond and pink saphire ring.. Was spoilt  
Had a party on Saturday night - 35 of my friends and cousins met up for dinner and a little boogie - little one has been so excited since - he's still dancing away inside - was a very late one thought 
The next day we got the best news ever - My SIL had a gorgeous little boy   named Rico..
He is sooooooooo cute and tiny - only weighed 5lbs 4...  she had to have an emergency C secton as baby's heart beat had stopped (cord got wrapped round)..
Think its finally hit DH that we are having one of our own
I've been so excited about Rico - not sure whats gonna happen when we have our own  

I had an appt with the cons today - all is well - he did another scan which I was surprised about and finally the baby is no longer breecha nd has moved around.. We're so pleased as have been worried the last 5 scans we've had he's been breech 

Anyway enough of me 

Pri..xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91622.new#new


----------

